# Rondo 8-string: Gauging serious intent to buy



## darren (Apr 2, 2008)

Just to help get an idea of how many people are SERIOUSLY interested in the Rondo 8-string project, please add your name to the list if you are intending to buy one of these if it comes in around the target price point of $500-600.

This list is not a binding commitment, just a preliminary list to get a sense of approximate numbers. That said, don't add your name if you're just thinking about it. 

*Firm commitments to buy only, assuming a pre-order process requiring a 50% non-refundable deposit.*

Please don't add commentary to this thread. Just go to the last post, copy the list, paste it into a new post, add your name to the bottom.

And just for the record, here's what we're talking about:

[specs updated 2008.04.02]


----------



## darren (Apr 2, 2008)

1. darren
2. Chris


----------



## Chris (Apr 2, 2008)

1. darren
2. Chris


----------



## axechain (Apr 2, 2008)

1. darren
2. Chris
3. Oleg (axechain)


----------



## loktide (Apr 2, 2008)

(deleted)


----------



## ohio_eric (Apr 2, 2008)

1. darren
2. Chris
3. Oleg (axechain)
4. Ago (sethh)
5. loktide
6. ohio_eric


----------



## loktide (Apr 2, 2008)

...


----------



## darren (Apr 2, 2008)

Cleanup in aisle 8!

1. darren
2. Chris
3. Oleg (axechain)
4. Ago (sethh)
5. Christian (loktide)
6. ohio_eric


----------



## Chris (Apr 2, 2008)

Darren should probably just update the list in his post.


----------



## Nick (Apr 2, 2008)

1. darren
2. Chris
3. Oleg (axechain)
4. Ago (sethh)
5. loktide
6. ohio_eric
7. Nick


----------



## Rommel (Apr 2, 2008)

1. darren
2. Chris
3. Oleg (axechain)
4. Ago (sethh)
5. loktide
6. ohio_eric
7. Nick
8. Rommel


----------



## darren (Apr 2, 2008)

Chris said:


> Darren should probably just update the list in his post.



That would require too much work on my part to monitor the thread and sift through and add people's names to the list. I don't mind doing an occasional clean-up (and hopefully others can clean it up as we go) but if the last post in the thread always has the most up-to-date list, i'm cool with that.

Just keep it simple, keep it clean. Easy enough?


----------



## Ishan (Apr 2, 2008)

1. darren
2. Chris
3. Oleg (axechain)
4. Ago (sethh)
5. loktide
6. ohio_eric
7. Nick
8. Rommel
9. Ishan


----------



## Zacplays (Apr 2, 2008)

1. darren
2. Chris
3. Oleg (axechain)
4. Ago (sethh)
5. loktide
6. ohio_eric
7. Nick
8. Rommel
9. Ishan
10.Zac


----------



## technomancer (Apr 2, 2008)

1. darren
2. Chris
3. Oleg (axechain)
4. Ago (sethh)
5. loktide
6. ohio_eric
7. Nick
8. Rommel
9. Ishan
10. technomancer


----------



## SevenDeadly (Apr 2, 2008)

1. darren
2. Chris
3. Oleg (axechain)
4. Ago (sethh)
5. loktide
6. ohio_eric
7. Nick
8. Rommel
9. Ishan
10. technomancer
11. sevendeadly


----------



## Chris (Apr 2, 2008)

darren said:


> That would require too much work on my part to monitor the thread and sift through and add people's names to the list. I don't mind doing an occasional clean-up (and hopefully others can clean it up as we go) but if the last post in the thread always has the most up-to-date list, i'm cool with that.
> 
> Just keep it simple, keep it clean. Easy enough?



 Constantly vaccuming the thread is a lot of work as well, and considering it took like 6 posts to need "work", the hell with that.


----------



## darren (Apr 2, 2008)

1. darren
2. Chris
3. Oleg (axechain)
4. Ago (sethh)
5. loktide
6. ohio_eric
7. Nick
8. Rommel
9. Ishan
10. Zac (zacplays)
11. technomancer
12. sevendeadly


----------



## Cancer (Apr 2, 2008)

1. darren
2. Chris
3. Oleg (axechain)
4. Ago (sethh)
5. loktide
6. ohio_eric
7. Nick
8. Rommel
9. Ishan
10. Zac (zacplays)
11. technomancer
12. sevendeadly
13. Cancer


----------



## MF_Kitten (Apr 2, 2008)

if it´s 500$ with 28" scale or more, then i´m in (about 100 bucks for shipping, and counting 60 bucks for a case here, see)

and i´m serious, i´ll buy it if it meets the 500$ mark. i could save up a little bit extra if i had to. i´m assuming it won´t include a case though, right? 

1. darren
2. Chris
3. Oleg (axechain)
4. Ago (sethh)
5. loktide
6. ohio_eric
7. Nick
8. Rommel
9. Ishan
10. Zac (zacplays)
11. technomancer
12. sevendeadly
13. Cancer
14. Morten (MF_Kitten)


----------



## sakeido (Apr 2, 2008)

I'm in if, and only if, it is 28" scale. 27" count me out.

1. darren
2. Chris
3. Oleg (axechain)
4. Ago (sethh)
5. loktide
6. ohio_eric
7. Nick
8. Rommel
9. Ishan
10. Zac (zacplays)
11. technomancer
12. sevendeadly
13. Cancer
14. Morten (MF_Kitten)
15. Sakeido


----------



## drjenkins (Apr 2, 2008)

1. darren
2. Chris
3. Oleg (axechain)
4. Ago (sethh)
5. loktide
6. ohio_eric
7. Nick
8. Rommel
9. Ishan
10. Zac (zacplays)
11. technomancer
12. sevendeadly
13. Cancer
14. Morten (MF_Kitten)
15. Sakeido
16. drjenkins


----------



## plyta (Apr 2, 2008)

1. darren
2. Chris
3. Oleg (axechain)
4. Ago (sethh)
5. loktide
6. ohio_eric
7. Nick
8. Rommel
9. Ishan
10. Zac (zacplays)
11. technomancer
12. sevendeadly
13. Cancer
14. Morten (MF_Kitten)
15. Sakeido
16. drjenkins
17. Andrius


----------



## B36arin (Apr 2, 2008)

If it ends up at 500$ I'm going to buy it, if I can't find cash I'll get an extra job or something. A 50% deposit would actually suit me fine, because finding 250$ twice shouldn't be hard at all. As I said, if it's around 500$ I'm in without any hesitation.

1. darren
2. Chris
3. Oleg (axechain)
4. Ago (sethh)
5. loktide
6. ohio_eric
7. Nick
8. Rommel
9. Ishan
10. Zac (zacplays)
11. technomancer
12. sevendeadly
13. Cancer
14. Morten (MF_Kitten)
15. Sakeido
16. drjenkins
17. Andrius 
18. Theodor (B36arin)


----------



## sepherus (Apr 2, 2008)

1. darren
2. Chris
3. Oleg (axechain)
4. Ago (sethh)
5. loktide
6. ohio_eric
7. Nick
8. Rommel
9. Ishan
10. Zac (zacplays)
11. technomancer
12. sevendeadly
13. Cancer
14. Morten (MF_Kitten)
15. Sakeido
16. drjenkins
17. Andrius
18. Theodor (B36arin)
19. Sepherus


----------



## Chris (Apr 2, 2008)

sakeido said:


> I'm in if, and only if, it is 28" scale. 27" count me out.



Same.


----------



## TemjinStrife (Apr 2, 2008)

I'm in, and the longer the scale the better. Also, 2x $250 is much easier to come up with than $500 at once anyways.

1. darren
2. Chris
3. Oleg (axechain)
4. Ago (sethh)
5. loktide
6. ohio_eric
7. Nick
8. Rommel
9. Ishan
10. Zac (zacplays)
11. technomancer
12. sevendeadly
13. Cancer
14. Morten (MF_Kitten)
15. Sakeido
16. drjenkins
17. Andrius
18. Theodor (B36arin)
19. Sepherus
20. TemjinStrife


----------



## Qucifer (Apr 2, 2008)

1. darren
2. Chris
3. Oleg (axechain)
4. Ago (sethh)
5. loktide
6. ohio_eric
7. Nick
8. Rommel
9. Ishan
10. Zac (zacplays)
11. technomancer
12. sevendeadly
13. Cancer
14. Morten (MF_Kitten)
15. Sakeido
16. drjenkins
17. Andrius
18. Theodor (B36arin)
19. Sepherus
20. TemjinStrife
21. Qucifer


----------



## technomancer (Apr 2, 2008)

sakeido said:


> I'm in if, and only if, it is 28" scale. 27" count me out.



It's already been established that it will be 28" or 28.625"


----------



## Celiak (Apr 2, 2008)

1. darren
2. Chris
3. Oleg (axechain)
4. Ago (sethh)
5. loktide
6. ohio_eric
7. Nick
8. Rommel
9. Ishan
10. Zac (zacplays)
11. technomancer
12. sevendeadly
13. Cancer
14. Morten (MF_Kitten)
15. Sakeido
16. drjenkins
17. Andrius
18. Theodor (B36arin)
19. Sepherus
20. TemjinStrife
21. Qucifer
22. Celiak


----------



## Groff (Apr 2, 2008)

A 50% deposit and a payoff at the end would be ideal. Two easy payments 


1. darren
2. Chris
3. Oleg (axechain)
4. Ago (sethh)
5. loktide
6. ohio_eric
7. Nick
8. Rommel
9. Ishan
10. Zac (zacplays)
11. technomancer
12. sevendeadly
13. Cancer
14. Morten (MF_Kitten)
15. Sakeido
16. drjenkins
17. Andrius
18. Theodor (B36arin)
19. Sepherus
20. TemjinStrife
21. Qucifer
22. Celiak
23. Chris (TheMissing)


----------



## sakeido (Apr 2, 2008)

technomancer said:


> It's already been established that it will be 28" or 28.625"



I was going off the spec sheet in the original post, it says 27" or 28"


----------



## guitarjitsumaster (Apr 2, 2008)

1. darren
2. Chris
3. Oleg (axechain)
4. Ago (sethh)
5. loktide
6. ohio_eric
7. Nick
8. Rommel
9. Ishan
10. Zac (zacplays)
11. technomancer
12. sevendeadly
13. Cancer
14. Morten (MF_Kitten)
15. Sakeido
16. drjenkins
17. Andrius
18. Theodor (B36arin)
19. Sepherus
20. TemjinStrife
21. Qucifer
22. Celiak
23. Chris (TheMissing)
24. Guitarjitsumaster


----------



## technomancer (Apr 2, 2008)

sakeido said:


> I was going off the spec sheet in the original post, it says 27" or 28"



Yeah Darren needs to update his mockup 

Due to a poll that massively leaned towards 28" and a discussion with Kurt that Darren posted in the other thread it's going to be either 28" or 28.625"


----------



## yevetz (Apr 2, 2008)

1. darren
2. Chris
3. Oleg (axechain)
4. Ago (sethh)
5. loktide
6. ohio_eric
7. Nick
8. Rommel
9. Ishan
10. Zac (zacplays)
11. technomancer
12. sevendeadly
13. Cancer
14. Morten (MF_Kitten)
15. Sakeido
16. drjenkins
17. Andrius
18. Theodor (B36arin)
19. Sepherus
20. TemjinStrife
21. Qucifer
22. Celiak
23. Chris (TheMissing)
24. Guitarjitsumaster
25. yevetz (if it will be 28" - 30")


----------



## muffgoat (Apr 2, 2008)

1. darren
2. Chris
3. Oleg (axechain)
4. Ago (sethh)
5. loktide
6. ohio_eric
7. Nick
8. Rommel
9. Ishan
10. Zac (zacplays)
11. technomancer
12. sevendeadly
13. Cancer
14. Morten (MF_Kitten)
15. Sakeido
16. drjenkins
17. Andrius
18. Theodor (B36arin)
19. Sepherus
20. TemjinStrife
21. Qucifer
22. Celiak
23. Chris (TheMissing)
24. Guitarjitsumaster
25. yevetz (if it will be 28" - 30")
26.Muffgoat (curt)


----------



## MF_Kitten (Apr 2, 2008)

i´m hoping 28.265".. please please pleeeease!

how many would need to sign up for wanting it for it to be doable? and does this mean that he´s getting somewhere with the cheaper cost hipshot and EMGs?


----------



## Kronpox (Apr 2, 2008)

I'm currently in talks with Kurt about something a little different

if that falls through then I'm on this list


----------



## darren (Apr 2, 2008)

Guys, let's keep discussion in the other thread and keep this one clean *for the list only!*


----------



## Celiak (Apr 2, 2008)

I agree with the 28 5/8" scale, if it has that it will be perfect.

Edit: Whoops, I thought I was in the other thread when in reality I just clicked on this one again... Craptastic, sorry.


----------



## Ishan (Apr 2, 2008)

I'm just reposting the list so it's the last post again 

1. darren
2. Chris
3. Oleg (axechain)
4. Ago (sethh)
5. loktide
6. ohio_eric
7. Nick
8. Rommel
9. Ishan
10. Zac (zacplays)
11. technomancer
12. sevendeadly
13. Cancer
14. Morten (MF_Kitten)
15. Sakeido
16. drjenkins
17. Andrius
18. Theodor (B36arin)
19. Sepherus
20. TemjinStrife
21. Qucifer
22. Celiak
23. Chris (TheMissing)
24. Guitarjitsumaster
25. yevetz (if it will be 28" - 30")
26. Muffgoat (curt)


----------



## InTheRavensName (Apr 2, 2008)

1. darren
2. Chris
3. Oleg (axechain)
4. Ago (sethh)
5. loktide
6. ohio_eric
7. Nick
8. Rommel
9. Ishan
10. Zac (zacplays)
11. technomancer
12. sevendeadly
13. Cancer
14. Morten (MF_Kitten)
15. Sakeido
16. drjenkins
17. Andrius
18. Theodor (B36arin)
19. Sepherus
20. TemjinStrife
21. Qucifer
22. Celiak
23. Chris (TheMissing)
24. Guitarjitsumaster
25. yevetz (if it will be 28" - 30")
26. Muffgoat (curt)
27. Ross (InTheRavensName) if it's 28-30" and ~$500(assuming a further ~$200 on top for shipping and imports :\)


----------



## gaunten (Apr 2, 2008)

1. darren
2. Chris
3. Oleg (axechain)
4. Ago (sethh)
5. loktide
6. ohio_eric
7. Nick
8. Rommel
9. Ishan
10. Zac (zacplays)
11. technomancer
12. sevendeadly
13. Cancer
14. Morten (MF_Kitten)
15. Sakeido
16. drjenkins
17. Andrius
18. Theodor (B36arin)
19. Sepherus
20. TemjinStrife
21. Qucifer
22. Celiak
23. Chris (TheMissing)
24. Guitarjitsumaster
25. yevetz (if it will be 28" - 30")
26. Muffgoat (curt)
27. Ross (InTheRavensName) if it's 28-30" and ~$500(assuming a further ~$200 on top for shipping and imports :\)
28. gaunten(Adam) will it be available as lefty for the same price? and shipping to sweden?


----------



## Demiurge (Apr 2, 2008)

1. darren
2. Chris
3. Oleg (axechain)
4. Ago (sethh)
5. loktide
6. ohio_eric
7. Nick
8. Rommel
9. Ishan
10. Zac (zacplays)
11. technomancer
12. sevendeadly
13. Cancer
14. Morten (MF_Kitten)
15. Sakeido
16. drjenkins
17. Andrius
18. Theodor (B36arin)
19. Sepherus
20. TemjinStrife
21. Qucifer
22. Celiak
23. Chris (TheMissing)
24. Guitarjitsumaster
25. yevetz (if it will be 28" - 30")
26. Muffgoat (curt)
27. Ross (InTheRavensName) if it's 28-30" and ~$500(assuming a further ~$200 on top for shipping and imports :\)
28. gaunten(Adam) will it be available as lefty for the same price? and shipping to sweden?
29. Demiurge (long-time lurker, first time poster, hopefully to get this guitar made!)


----------



## ajdehoogh (Apr 2, 2008)

1. darren
2. Chris
3. Oleg (axechain)
4. Ago (sethh)
5. loktide
6. ohio_eric
7. Nick
8. Rommel
9. Ishan
10. Zac (zacplays)
11. technomancer
12. sevendeadly
13. Cancer
14. Morten (MF_Kitten)
15. Sakeido
16. drjenkins
17. Andrius
18. Theodor (B36arin)
19. Sepherus
20. TemjinStrife
21. Qucifer
22. Celiak
23. Chris (TheMissing)
24. Guitarjitsumaster
25. yevetz (if it will be 28" - 30")
26. Muffgoat (curt)
27. Ross (InTheRavensName) if it's 28-30" and ~$500(assuming a further ~$200 on top for shipping and imports :\)
28. gaunten(Adam) will it be available as lefty for the same price? and shipping to sweden?
29. Demiurge (long-time lurker, first time poster, hopefully to get this guitar made!)
30. ajdehoogh (Andy, lurker, if I don't have the cash when it comes out I'll get it when I can.)


----------



## darren (Apr 2, 2008)

Guys, how hard can it be to _just add your name to a list?_ 

Please stop adding conditions, disclaimers, questions and other nonsense. You know what the proposed specs and target price point are. (And in case anybody missed it, the latest discussions are that it will be 28 5/8" scale and Kurt's target price is $500, but NOTHING IS CONFIRMED YET.)

If you have questions or comments, please use the other thread. Thanks.

1. darren
2. Chris
3. Oleg (axechain)
4. Ago (sethh)
5. loktide
6. ohio_eric
7. Nick
8. Rommel
9. Ishan
10. Zac (zacplays)
11. technomancer
12. sevendeadly
13. Cancer
14. Morten (MF_Kitten)
15. Sakeido
16. drjenkins
17. Andrius
18. Theodor (B36arin)
19. Sepherus
20. TemjinStrife
21. Qucifer
22. Celiak
23. Chris (TheMissing)
24. Guitarjitsumaster
25. yevetz
26. Muffgoat (curt)
27. Ross (InTheRavensName)
28. gaunten(Adam) 
29. Demiurge 
30. ajdehoogh


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Apr 2, 2008)

1. darren
2. Chris
3. Oleg (axechain)
4. Ago (sethh)
5. loktide
6. ohio_eric
7. Nick
8. Rommel
9. Ishan
10. Zac (zacplays)
11. technomancer
12. sevendeadly
13. Cancer
14. Morten (MF_Kitten)
15. Sakeido
16. drjenkins
17. Andrius
18. Theodor (B36arin)
19. Sepherus
20. TemjinStrife
21. Qucifer
22. Celiak
23. Chris (TheMissing)
24. Guitarjitsumaster
25. yevetz
26. Muffgoat (curt)
27. Ross (InTheRavensName)
28. gaunten(Adam)
29. Demiurge
30. ajdehoogh
31. ShawnF


----------



## theunforgiven246 (Apr 2, 2008)

1. darren
2. Chris
3. Oleg (axechain)
4. Ago (sethh)
5. loktide
6. ohio_eric
7. Nick
8. Rommel
9. Ishan
10. Zac (zacplays)
11. technomancer
12. sevendeadly
13. Cancer
14. Morten (MF_Kitten)
15. Sakeido
16. drjenkins
17. Andrius
18. Theodor (B36arin)
19. Sepherus
20. TemjinStrife
21. Qucifer
22. Celiak
23. Chris (TheMissing)
24. Guitarjitsumaster
25. yevetz
26. Muffgoat (curt)
27. Ross (InTheRavensName)
28. gaunten(Adam)
29. Demiurge
30. ajdehoogh
31. ShawnF
32. John (theunforgiven246)

I'd totally get one only if I had the money available at the time they're out. So basically it depends on if a have a stable job by then  (sorry if this isnt what you wanted me to post darren!)


----------



## Ze Kink (Apr 2, 2008)

Well, why not? I also get to be number 33 

1. darren
2. Chris
3. Oleg (axechain)
4. Ago (sethh)
5. loktide
6. ohio_eric
7. Nick
8. Rommel
9. Ishan
10. Zac (zacplays)
11. technomancer
12. sevendeadly
13. Cancer
14. Morten (MF_Kitten)
15. Sakeido
16. drjenkins
17. Andrius
18. Theodor (B36arin)
19. Sepherus
20. TemjinStrife
21. Qucifer
22. Celiak
23. Chris (TheMissing)
24. Guitarjitsumaster
25. yevetz
26. Muffgoat (curt)
27. Ross (InTheRavensName)
28. gaunten(Adam)
29. Demiurge
30. ajdehoogh
31. ShawnF
32. John (theunforgiven246)
33. Ze Kink


----------



## saastara (Apr 2, 2008)

1. darren
2. Chris
3. Oleg (axechain)
4. Ago (sethh)
5. loktide
6. ohio_eric
7. Nick
8. Rommel
9. Ishan
10. Zac (zacplays)
11. technomancer
12. sevendeadly
13. Cancer
14. Morten (MF_Kitten)
15. Sakeido
16. drjenkins
17. Andrius
18. Theodor (B36arin)
19. Sepherus
20. TemjinStrife
21. Qucifer
22. Celiak
23. Chris (TheMissing)
24. Guitarjitsumaster
25. yevetz
26. Muffgoat (curt)
27. Ross (InTheRavensName)
28. gaunten(Adam)
29. Demiurge
30. ajdehoogh
31. ShawnF
32. John (theunforgiven246)
33. Ze Kink
34. saastara


----------



## Anthony (Apr 2, 2008)

1. darren
2. Chris
3. Oleg (axechain)
4. Ago (sethh)
5. loktide
6. ohio_eric
7. Nick
8. Rommel
9. Ishan
10. Zac (zacplays)
11. technomancer
12. sevendeadly
13. Cancer
14. Morten (MF_Kitten)
15. Sakeido
16. drjenkins
17. Andrius
18. Theodor (B36arin)
19. Sepherus
20. TemjinStrife
21. Qucifer
22. Celiak
23. Chris (TheMissing)
24. Guitarjitsumaster
25. yevetz
26. Muffgoat (curt)
27. Ross (InTheRavensName)
28. gaunten(Adam)
29. Demiurge
30. ajdehoogh
31. ShawnF
32. John (theunforgiven246)
33. Ze Kink
34. saastara
35. Anthony


----------



## slake moth (Apr 2, 2008)

1. darren
2. Chris
3. Oleg (axechain)
4. Ago (sethh)
5. loktide
6. ohio_eric
7. Nick
8. Rommel
9. Ishan
10. Zac (zacplays)
11. technomancer
12. sevendeadly
13. Cancer
14. Morten (MF_Kitten)
15. Sakeido
16. drjenkins
17. Andrius
18. Theodor (B36arin)
19. Sepherus
20. TemjinStrife
21. Qucifer
22. Celiak
23. Chris (TheMissing)
24. Guitarjitsumaster
25. yevetz
26. Muffgoat (curt)
27. Ross (InTheRavensName)
28. gaunten(Adam)
29. Demiurge
30. ajdehoogh
31. ShawnF
32. John (theunforgiven246)
33. Ze Kink
34. saastara
35. Anthony
36. slake moth


----------



## stuh84 (Apr 2, 2008)

1. darren
2. Chris
3. Oleg (axechain)
4. Ago (sethh)
5. loktide
6. ohio_eric
7. Nick
8. Rommel
9. Ishan
10. Zac (zacplays)
11. technomancer
12. sevendeadly
13. Cancer
14. Morten (MF_Kitten)
15. Sakeido
16. drjenkins
17. Andrius
18. Theodor (B36arin)
19. Sepherus
20. TemjinStrife
21. Qucifer
22. Celiak
23. Chris (TheMissing)
24. Guitarjitsumaster
25. yevetz
26. Muffgoat (curt)
27. Ross (InTheRavensName)
28. gaunten(Adam)
29. Demiurge
30. ajdehoogh
31. ShawnF
32. John (theunforgiven246)
33. Ze Kink
34. saastara
35. Anthony
36. slake moth
37. Stuart (stuh84)


----------



## Used666 (Apr 2, 2008)

1. darren
2. Chris
3. Oleg (axechain)
4. Ago (sethh)
5. loktide
6. ohio_eric
7. Nick
8. Rommel
9. Ishan
10. Zac (zacplays)
11. technomancer
12. sevendeadly
13. Cancer
14. Morten (MF_Kitten)
15. Sakeido
16. drjenkins
17. Andrius
18. Theodor (B36arin)
19. Sepherus
20. TemjinStrife
21. Qucifer
22. Celiak
23. Chris (TheMissing)
24. Guitarjitsumaster
25. yevetz
26. Muffgoat (curt)
27. Ross (InTheRavensName)
28. gaunten(Adam)
29. Demiurge
30. ajdehoogh
31. ShawnF
32. John (theunforgiven246)
33. Ze Kink
34. saastara
35. Anthony
36. slake moth
37. Stuart (stuh84)
38. Aaron (Used666)


----------



## TimSE (Apr 2, 2008)

FUCK IT!!!! IM IN

1. darren
2. Chris
3. Oleg (axechain)
4. Ago (sethh)
5. loktide
6. ohio_eric
7. Nick
8. Rommel
9. Ishan
10. Zac (zacplays)
11. technomancer
12. sevendeadly
13. Cancer
14. Morten (MF_Kitten)
15. Sakeido
16. drjenkins
17. Andrius
18. Theodor (B36arin)
19. Sepherus
20. TemjinStrife
21. Qucifer
22. Celiak
23. Chris (TheMissing)
24. Guitarjitsumaster
25. yevetz
26. Muffgoat (curt)
27. Ross (InTheRavensName)
28. gaunten(Adam)
29. Demiurge
30. ajdehoogh
31. ShawnF
32. John (theunforgiven246)
33. Ze Kink
34. saastara
35. Anthony
36. slake moth
37. Stuart (stuh84)
38. Aaron (Used666)
39. TimSE


----------



## Blood Tempest (Apr 2, 2008)

If it's $500 and I've got it to spend, I'm 100% in!

1. darren
2. Chris
3. Oleg (axechain)
4. Ago (sethh)
5. loktide
6. ohio_eric
7. Nick
8. Rommel
9. Ishan
10. Zac (zacplays)
11. technomancer
12. sevendeadly
13. Cancer
14. Morten (MF_Kitten)
15. Sakeido
16. drjenkins
17. Andrius
18. Theodor (B36arin)
19. Sepherus
20. TemjinStrife
21. Qucifer
22. Celiak
23. Chris (TheMissing)
24. Guitarjitsumaster
25. yevetz
26. Muffgoat (curt)
27. Ross (InTheRavensName)
28. gaunten(Adam)
29. Demiurge
30. ajdehoogh
31. ShawnF
32. John (theunforgiven246)
33. Ze Kink
34. saastara
35. Anthony
36. slake moth
37. Stuart (stuh84)
38. Aaron (Used666)
39. TimSE
40. Eric (Blood Tempest)


----------



## Codyyy (Apr 2, 2008)

For the price, can't be beat. I'm in.

1. darren
2. Chris
3. Oleg (axechain)
4. Ago (sethh)
5. loktide
6. ohio_eric
7. Nick
8. Rommel
9. Ishan
10. Zac (zacplays)
11. technomancer
12. sevendeadly
13. Cancer
14. Morten (MF_Kitten)
15. Sakeido
16. drjenkins
17. Andrius
18. Theodor (B36arin)
19. Sepherus
20. TemjinStrife
21. Qucifer
22. Celiak
23. Chris (TheMissing)
24. Guitarjitsumaster
25. yevetz
26. Muffgoat (curt)
27. Ross (InTheRavensName)
28. gaunten(Adam)
29. Demiurge
30. ajdehoogh
31. ShawnF
32. John (theunforgiven246)
33. Ze Kink
34. saastara
35. Anthony
36. slake moth
37. Stuart (stuh84)
38. Aaron (Used666)
39. TimSE
40. Eric (Blood Tempest)
41. Codyyy


----------



## B Lopez (Apr 3, 2008)

1. darren
2. Chris
3. Oleg (axechain)
4. Ago (sethh)
5. loktide
6. ohio_eric
7. Nick
8. Rommel
9. Ishan
10. Zac (zacplays)
11. technomancer
12. sevendeadly
13. Cancer
14. Morten (MF_Kitten)
15. Sakeido
16. drjenkins
17. Andrius
18. Theodor (B36arin)
19. Sepherus
20. TemjinStrife
21. Qucifer
22. Celiak
23. Chris (TheMissing)
24. Guitarjitsumaster
25. yevetz
26. Muffgoat (curt)
27. Ross (InTheRavensName)
28. gaunten(Adam)
29. Demiurge
30. ajdehoogh
31. ShawnF
32. John (theunforgiven246)
33. Ze Kink
34. saastara
35. Anthony
36. slake moth
37. Stuart (stuh84)
38. Aaron (Used666)
39. TimSE
40. Eric (Blood Tempest)
41. Codyyy
42. Bobby (B Lopez)


----------



## OrsusMetal (Apr 3, 2008)

1. darren
2. Chris
3. Oleg (axechain)
4. Ago (sethh)
5. loktide
6. ohio_eric
7. Nick
8. Rommel
9. Ishan
10. Zac (zacplays)
11. technomancer
12. sevendeadly
13. Cancer
14. Morten (MF_Kitten)
15. Sakeido
16. drjenkins
17. Andrius
18. Theodor (B36arin)
19. Sepherus
20. TemjinStrife
21. Qucifer
22. Celiak
23. Chris (TheMissing)
24. Guitarjitsumaster
25. yevetz
26. Muffgoat (curt)
27. Ross (InTheRavensName)
28. gaunten(Adam)
29. Demiurge
30. ajdehoogh
31. ShawnF
32. John (theunforgiven246)
33. Ze Kink
34. saastara
35. Anthony
36. slake moth
37. Stuart (stuh84)
38. Aaron (Used666)
39. TimSE
40. Eric (Blood Tempest)
41. Codyyy
42. Bobby (B Lopez)
43. Sean (Orsusmetal)


----------



## Desecrated (Apr 3, 2008)

If it's 28 or more and under 600 dollar I'm able to buy one this autumn. 

1. darren
2. Chris
3. Oleg (axechain)
4. Ago (sethh)
5. loktide
6. ohio_eric
7. Nick
8. Rommel
9. Ishan
10. Zac (zacplays)
11. technomancer
12. sevendeadly
13. Cancer
14. Morten (MF_Kitten)
15. Sakeido
16. drjenkins
17. Andrius
18. Theodor (B36arin)
19. Sepherus
20. TemjinStrife
21. Qucifer
22. Celiak
23. Chris (TheMissing)
24. Guitarjitsumaster
25. yevetz
26. Muffgoat (curt)
27. Ross (InTheRavensName)
28. gaunten(Adam)
29. Demiurge
30. ajdehoogh
31. ShawnF
32. John (theunforgiven246)
33. Ze Kink
34. saastara
35. Anthony
36. slake moth
37. Stuart (stuh84)
38. Aaron (Used666)
39. TimSE
40. Eric (Blood Tempest)
41. Codyyy
42. Bobby (B Lopez)
43. Sean (Orsusmetal)
44. Jonathan (Desecrated)


----------



## swedenuck (Apr 3, 2008)

1. darren
2. Chris
3. Oleg (axechain)
4. Ago (sethh)
5. loktide
6. ohio_eric
7. Nick
8. Rommel
9. Ishan
10. Zac (zacplays)
11. technomancer
12. sevendeadly
13. Cancer
14. Morten (MF_Kitten)
15. Sakeido
16. drjenkins
17. Andrius
18. Theodor (B36arin)
19. Sepherus
20. TemjinStrife
21. Qucifer
22. Celiak
23. Chris (TheMissing)
24. Guitarjitsumaster
25. yevetz
26. Muffgoat (curt)
27. Ross (InTheRavensName)
28. gaunten(Adam)
29. Demiurge
30. ajdehoogh
31. ShawnF
32. John (theunforgiven246)
33. Ze Kink
34. saastara
35. Anthony
36. slake moth
37. Stuart (stuh84)
38. Aaron (Used666)
39. TimSE
40. Eric (Blood Tempest)
41. Codyyy
42. Bobby (B Lopez)
43. Sean (Orsusmetal)
44. Jonathan (Desecrated)
45. Bryan (Swedenuck)


----------



## NegaTiveXero (Apr 3, 2008)

1. darren
2. Chris
3. Oleg (axechain)
4. Ago (sethh)
5. loktide
6. ohio_eric
7. Nick
8. Rommel
9. Ishan
10. Zac (zacplays)
11. technomancer
12. sevendeadly
13. Cancer
14. Morten (MF_Kitten)
15. Sakeido
16. drjenkins
17. Andrius
18. Theodor (B36arin)
19. Sepherus
20. TemjinStrife
21. Qucifer
22. Celiak
23. Chris (TheMissing)
24. Guitarjitsumaster
25. yevetz
26. Muffgoat (curt)
27. Ross (InTheRavensName)
28. gaunten(Adam)
29. Demiurge
30. ajdehoogh
31. ShawnF
32. John (theunforgiven246)
33. Ze Kink
34. saastara
35. Anthony
36. slake moth
37. Stuart (stuh84)
38. Aaron (Used666)
39. TimSE
40. Eric (Blood Tempest)
41. Codyyy
42. Bobby (B Lopez)
43. Sean (Orsusmetal)
44. Jonathan (Desecrated)
45. Bryan (Swedenuck)
46. Nick (NegaTiveXero) [Even though, I'm not much of a fan of the maple, a cheap eight is a cheap eight]


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle (Apr 3, 2008)

1. darren
2. Chris
3. Oleg (axechain)
4. Ago (sethh)
5. loktide
6. ohio_eric
7. Nick
8. Rommel
9. Ishan
10. Zac (zacplays)
11. technomancer
12. sevendeadly
13. Cancer
14. Morten (MF_Kitten)
15. Sakeido
16. drjenkins
17. Andrius
18. Theodor (B36arin)
19. Sepherus
20. TemjinStrife
21. Qucifer
22. Celiak
23. Chris (TheMissing)
24. Guitarjitsumaster
25. yevetz
26. Muffgoat (curt)
27. Ross (InTheRavensName)
28. gaunten(Adam)
29. Demiurge
30. ajdehoogh
31. ShawnF
32. John (theunforgiven246)
33. Ze Kink
34. saastara
35. Anthony
36. slake moth
37. Stuart (stuh84)
38. Aaron (Used666)
39. TimSE
40. Eric (Blood Tempest)
41. Codyyy
42. Bobby (B Lopez)
43. Sean (Orsusmetal)
44. Jonathan (Desecrated)
45. Bryan (Swedenuck)
46. Nick (NegaTiveXero) [Even though, I'm not much of a fan of the maple, a cheap eight is a cheap eight]
47. The Arisen


----------



## 74n4LL0 (Apr 3, 2008)

1. darren
2. Chris
3. Oleg (axechain)
4. Ago (sethh)
5. loktide
6. ohio_eric
7. Nick
8. Rommel
9. Ishan
10. Zac (zacplays)
11. technomancer
12. sevendeadly
13. Cancer
14. Morten (MF_Kitten)
15. Sakeido
16. drjenkins
17. Andrius
18. Theodor (B36arin)
19. Sepherus
20. TemjinStrife
21. Qucifer
22. Celiak
23. Chris (TheMissing)
24. Guitarjitsumaster
25. yevetz
26. Muffgoat (curt)
27. Ross (InTheRavensName)
28. gaunten(Adam)
29. Demiurge
30. ajdehoogh
31. ShawnF
32. John (theunforgiven246)
33. Ze Kink
34. saastara
35. Anthony
36. slake moth
37. Stuart (stuh84)
38. Aaron (Used666)
39. TimSE
40. Eric (Blood Tempest)
41. Codyyy
42. Bobby (B Lopez)
43. Sean (Orsusmetal)
44. Jonathan (Desecrated)
45. Bryan (Swedenuck)
46. Nick (NegaTiveXero) [Even though, I'm not much of a fan of the maple, a cheap eight is a cheap eight]
47. The Arisen
48. 74n4LL0


----------



## Roundhouse_Kick (Apr 3, 2008)

I've been giving it some thought and I've decided I'll definately be happy to pay that amount for the 8 string!

1. darren
2. Chris
3. Oleg (axechain)
4. Ago (sethh)
5. loktide
6. ohio_eric
7. Nick
8. Rommel
9. Ishan
10. Zac (zacplays)
11. technomancer
12. sevendeadly
13. Cancer
14. Morten (MF_Kitten)
15. Sakeido
16. drjenkins
17. Andrius
18. Theodor (B36arin)
19. Sepherus
20. TemjinStrife
21. Qucifer
22. Celiak
23. Chris (TheMissing)
24. Guitarjitsumaster
25. yevetz
26. Muffgoat (curt)
27. Ross (InTheRavensName)
28. gaunten(Adam)
29. Demiurge
30. ajdehoogh
31. ShawnF
32. John (theunforgiven246)
33. Ze Kink
34. saastara
35. Anthony
36. slake moth
37. Stuart (stuh84)
38. Aaron (Used666)
39. TimSE
40. Eric (Blood Tempest)
41. Codyyy
42. Bobby (B Lopez)
43. Sean (Orsusmetal)
44. Jonathan (Desecrated)
45. Bryan (Swedenuck)
46. Nick (NegaTiveXero) [Even though, I'm not much of a fan of the maple, a cheap eight is a cheap eight]
47. The Arisen
48. 74n4LL0
49.Roundhouse_Kick


----------



## darren (Apr 3, 2008)

1. darren
2. Chris
3. Oleg (axechain)
4. Ago (sethh)
5. loktide
6. ohio_eric
7. Nick
8. Rommel
9. Ishan
10. Zac (zacplays)
11. technomancer
12. sevendeadly
13. Cancer
14. Morten (MF_Kitten)
15. Sakeido
16. drjenkins
17. Andrius
18. Theodor (B36arin)
19. Sepherus
20. TemjinStrife
21. Qucifer
22. Celiak
23. Chris (TheMissing)
24. Guitarjitsumaster
25. yevetz
26. Muffgoat (curt)
27. Ross (InTheRavensName)
28. gaunten(Adam)
29. Demiurge
30. ajdehoogh
31. ShawnF
32. John (theunforgiven246)
33. Ze Kink
34. saastara
35. Anthony
36. slake moth
37. Stuart (stuh84)
38. Aaron (Used666)
39. TimSE
40. Eric (Blood Tempest)
41. Codyyy
42. Bobby (B Lopez)
43. Sean (Orsusmetal)
44. Jonathan (Desecrated)
45. Bryan (Swedenuck)
46. Nick (NegaTiveXero)
47. The Arisen
48. 74n4LL0
49. Roundhouse_Kick


----------



## Zer0 (Apr 3, 2008)

Not too keen on the poly fretboard but everything else is killer. I'm in.

1. darren
2. Chris
3. Oleg (axechain)
4. Ago (sethh)
5. loktide
6. ohio_eric
7. Nick
8. Rommel
9. Ishan
10. Zac (zacplays)
11. technomancer
12. sevendeadly
13. Cancer
14. Morten (MF_Kitten)
15. Sakeido
16. drjenkins
17. Andrius
18. Theodor (B36arin)
19. Sepherus
20. TemjinStrife
21. Qucifer
22. Celiak
23. Chris (TheMissing)
24. Guitarjitsumaster
25. yevetz
26. Muffgoat (curt)
27. Ross (InTheRavensName)
28. gaunten(Adam)
29. Demiurge
30. ajdehoogh
31. ShawnF
32. John (theunforgiven246)
33. Ze Kink
34. saastara
35. Anthony
36. slake moth
37. Stuart (stuh84)
38. Aaron (Used666)
39. TimSE
40. Eric (Blood Tempest)
41. Codyyy
42. Bobby (B Lopez)
43. Sean (Orsusmetal)
44. Jonathan (Desecrated)
45. Bryan (Swedenuck)
46. Nick (NegaTiveXero)
47. The Arisen
48. 74n4LL0
49. Roundhouse_Kick
50. John (Zer0)


----------



## noodles (Apr 3, 2008)

1. darren
2. Chris
3. Oleg (axechain)
4. Ago (sethh)
5. loktide
6. ohio_eric
7. Nick
8. Rommel
9. Ishan
10. Zac (zacplays)
11. technomancer
12. sevendeadly
13. Cancer
14. Morten (MF_Kitten)
15. Sakeido
16. drjenkins
17. Andrius
18. Theodor (B36arin)
19. Sepherus
20. TemjinStrife
21. Qucifer
22. Celiak
23. Chris (TheMissing)
24. Guitarjitsumaster
25. yevetz
26. Muffgoat (curt)
27. Ross (InTheRavensName)
28. gaunten(Adam)
29. Demiurge
30. ajdehoogh
31. ShawnF
32. John (theunforgiven246)
33. Ze Kink
34. saastara
35. Anthony
36. slake moth
37. Stuart (stuh84)
38. Aaron (Used666)
39. TimSE
40. Eric (Blood Tempest)
41. Codyyy
42. Bobby (B Lopez)
43. Sean (Orsusmetal)
44. Jonathan (Desecrated)
45. Bryan (Swedenuck)
46. Nick (NegaTiveXero)
47. The Arisen
48. 74n4LL0
49. Roundhouse_Kick
50. John (Zer0)
51. Noodles

How did I miss this?


----------



## DyvimTvar (Apr 3, 2008)

1. darren
2. Chris
3. Oleg (axechain)
4. Ago (sethh)
5. loktide
6. ohio_eric
7. Nick
8. Rommel
9. Ishan
10. Zac (zacplays)
11. technomancer
12. sevendeadly
13. Cancer
14. Morten (MF_Kitten)
15. Sakeido
16. drjenkins
17. Andrius
18. Theodor (B36arin)
19. Sepherus
20. TemjinStrife
21. Qucifer
22. Celiak
23. Chris (TheMissing)
24. Guitarjitsumaster
25. yevetz
26. Muffgoat (curt)
27. Ross (InTheRavensName)
28. gaunten(Adam)
29. Demiurge
30. ajdehoogh
31. ShawnF
32. John (theunforgiven246)
33. Ze Kink
34. saastara
35. Anthony
36. slake moth
37. Stuart (stuh84)
38. Aaron (Used666)
39. TimSE
40. Eric (Blood Tempest)
41. Codyyy
42. Bobby (B Lopez)
43. Sean (Orsusmetal)
44. Jonathan (Desecrated)
45. Bryan (Swedenuck)
46. Nick (NegaTiveXero)
47. The Arisen
48. 74n4LL0
49. Roundhouse_Kick
50. John (Zer0)
51. Noodles
52.DyvimTvar

Yes your honour, I'd hit it!


----------



## nordhauser06 (Apr 3, 2008)

1. darren
2. Chris
3. Oleg (axechain)
4. Ago (sethh)
5. loktide
6. ohio_eric
7. Nick
8. Rommel
9. Ishan
10. Zac (zacplays)
11. technomancer
12. sevendeadly
13. Cancer
14. Morten (MF_Kitten)
15. Sakeido
16. drjenkins
17. Andrius
18. Theodor (B36arin)
19. Sepherus
20. TemjinStrife
21. Qucifer
22. Celiak
23. Chris (TheMissing)
24. Guitarjitsumaster
25. yevetz
26. Muffgoat (curt)
27. Ross (InTheRavensName)
28. gaunten(Adam)
29. Demiurge
30. ajdehoogh
31. ShawnF
32. John (theunforgiven246)
33. Ze Kink
34. saastara
35. Anthony
36. slake moth
37. Stuart (stuh84)
38. Aaron (Used666)
39. TimSE
40. Eric (Blood Tempest)
41. Codyyy
42. Bobby (B Lopez)
43. Sean (Orsusmetal)
44. Jonathan (Desecrated)
45. Bryan (Swedenuck)
46. Nick (NegaTiveXero)
47. The Arisen
48. 74n4LL0
49. Roundhouse_Kick
50. John (Zer0)
51. Noodles
52.DyvimTvar
53. Hunter (nordhauser06) 

I'm down.


----------



## wes225 (Apr 3, 2008)

1. darren
2. Chris
3. Oleg (axechain)
4. Ago (sethh)
5. loktide
6. ohio_eric
7. Nick
8. Rommel
9. Ishan
10. Zac (zacplays)
11. technomancer
12. sevendeadly
13. Cancer
14. Morten (MF_Kitten)
15. Sakeido
16. drjenkins
17. Andrius
18. Theodor (B36arin)
19. Sepherus
20. TemjinStrife
21. Qucifer
22. Celiak
23. Chris (TheMissing)
24. Guitarjitsumaster
25. yevetz
26. Muffgoat (curt)
27. Ross (InTheRavensName)
28. gaunten(Adam)
29. Demiurge
30. ajdehoogh
31. ShawnF
32. John (theunforgiven246)
33. Ze Kink
34. saastara
35. Anthony
36. slake moth
37. Stuart (stuh84)
38. Aaron (Used666)
39. TimSE
40. Eric (Blood Tempest)
41. Codyyy
42. Bobby (B Lopez)
43. Sean (Orsusmetal)
44. Jonathan (Desecrated)
45. Bryan (Swedenuck)
46. Nick (NegaTiveXero)
47. The Arisen
48. 74n4LL0
49. Roundhouse_Kick
50. John (Zer0)
51. Noodles
52.DyvimTvar
53. Hunter (nordhauser06) 
54. Wes. (wes225)


----------



## Shannon (Apr 4, 2008)

1. darren
2. Chris
3. Oleg (axechain)
4. Ago (sethh)
5. loktide
6. ohio_eric
7. Nick
8. Rommel
9. Ishan
10. Zac (zacplays)
11. technomancer
12. sevendeadly
13. Cancer
14. Morten (MF_Kitten)
15. Sakeido
16. drjenkins
17. Andrius
18. Theodor (B36arin)
19. Sepherus
20. TemjinStrife
21. Qucifer
22. Celiak
23. Chris (TheMissing)
24. Guitarjitsumaster
25. yevetz
26. Muffgoat (curt)
27. Ross (InTheRavensName)
28. gaunten(Adam)
29. Demiurge
30. ajdehoogh
31. ShawnF
32. John (theunforgiven246)
33. Ze Kink
34. saastara
35. Anthony
36. slake moth
37. Stuart (stuh84)
38. Aaron (Used666)
39. TimSE
40. Eric (Blood Tempest)
41. Codyyy
42. Bobby (B Lopez)
43. Sean (Orsusmetal)
44. Jonathan (Desecrated)
45. Bryan (Swedenuck)
46. Nick (NegaTiveXero)
47. The Arisen
48. 74n4LL0
49. Roundhouse_Kick
50. John (Zer0)
51. Noodles
52.DyvimTvar
53. Hunter (nordhauser06) 
54. Wes. (wes225)
55. SHANNON!


----------



## Azathoth43 (Apr 4, 2008)

Lets hope the $28,000 were willing to spend so far will get these made.

1. darren
2. Chris
3. Oleg (axechain)
4. Ago (sethh)
5. loktide
6. ohio_eric
7. Nick
8. Rommel
9. Ishan
10. Zac (zacplays)
11. technomancer
12. sevendeadly
13. Cancer
14. Morten (MF_Kitten)
15. Sakeido
16. drjenkins
17. Andrius
18. Theodor (B36arin)
19. Sepherus
20. TemjinStrife
21. Qucifer
22. Celiak
23. Chris (TheMissing)
24. Guitarjitsumaster
25. yevetz
26. Muffgoat (curt)
27. Ross (InTheRavensName)
28. gaunten(Adam)
29. Demiurge
30. ajdehoogh
31. ShawnF
32. John (theunforgiven246)
33. Ze Kink
34. saastara
35. Anthony
36. slake moth
37. Stuart (stuh84)
38. Aaron (Used666)
39. TimSE
40. Eric (Blood Tempest)
41. Codyyy
42. Bobby (B Lopez)
43. Sean (Orsusmetal)
44. Jonathan (Desecrated)
45. Bryan (Swedenuck)
46. Nick (NegaTiveXero)
47. The Arisen
48. 74n4LL0
49. Roundhouse_Kick
50. John (Zer0)
51. Noodles
52.DyvimTvar
53. Hunter (nordhauser06)





54. Wes. (wes225)
55. SHANNON!
56. Azathoth43


----------



## HamBungler (Apr 4, 2008)

1. darren
2. Chris
3. Oleg (axechain)
4. Ago (sethh)
5. loktide
6. ohio_eric
7. Nick
8. Rommel
9. Ishan
10. Zac (zacplays)
11. technomancer
12. sevendeadly
13. Cancer
14. Morten (MF_Kitten)
15. Sakeido
16. drjenkins
17. Andrius
18. Theodor (B36arin)
19. Sepherus
20. TemjinStrife
21. Qucifer
22. Celiak
23. Chris (TheMissing)
24. Guitarjitsumaster
25. yevetz
26. Muffgoat (curt)
27. Ross (InTheRavensName)
28. gaunten(Adam)
29. Demiurge
30. ajdehoogh
31. ShawnF
32. John (theunforgiven246)
33. Ze Kink
34. saastara
35. Anthony
36. slake moth
37. Stuart (stuh84)
38. Aaron (Used666)
39. TimSE
40. Eric (Blood Tempest)
41. Codyyy
42. Bobby (B Lopez)
43. Sean (Orsusmetal)
44. Jonathan (Desecrated)
45. Bryan (Swedenuck)
46. Nick (NegaTiveXero)
47. The Arisen
48. 74n4LL0
49. Roundhouse_Kick
50. John (Zer0)
51. Noodles
52.DyvimTvar
53. Hunter (nordhauser06) 
54. Wes. (wes225)
55. SHANNON!
56. Azathoth43
57. HamBungler


----------



## Herrseigneur (Apr 4, 2008)

1. darren
2. Chris
3. Oleg (axechain)
4. Ago (sethh)
5. loktide
6. ohio_eric
7. Nick
8. Rommel
9. Ishan
10. Zac (zacplays)
11. technomancer
12. sevendeadly
13. Cancer
14. Morten (MF_Kitten)
15. Sakeido
16. drjenkins
17. Andrius
18. Theodor (B36arin)
19. Sepherus
20. TemjinStrife
21. Qucifer
22. Celiak
23. Chris (TheMissing)
24. Guitarjitsumaster
25. yevetz
26. Muffgoat (curt)
27. Ross (InTheRavensName)
28. gaunten(Adam)
29. Demiurge
30. ajdehoogh
31. ShawnF
32. John (theunforgiven246)
33. Ze Kink
34. saastara
35. Anthony
36. slake moth
37. Stuart (stuh84)
38. Aaron (Used666)
39. TimSE
40. Eric (Blood Tempest)
41. Codyyy
42. Bobby (B Lopez)
43. Sean (Orsusmetal)
44. Jonathan (Desecrated)
45. Bryan (Swedenuck)
46. Nick (NegaTiveXero)
47. The Arisen
48. 74n4LL0
49. Roundhouse_Kick
50. John (Zer0)
51. Noodles
52.DyvimTvar
53. Hunter (nordhauser06) 
54. Wes. (wes225)
55. SHANNON!
56. Azathoth43
57. HamBungler
58. Seb (HerrSeigneur)


With these current specs, I fucking want one of those. First time I don't think a maple fretboard = disgusting. and EMG808 PLEASE or else we're all gonna have to swap those. And what can you do with a used EMG HZ 8string used?  This one is gonna kill the ESP/LTD SC-608B we all once wanted AND for half the price AND without the annoying middle pickup AND...NOT BLACK.


----------



## avocado_green (Apr 4, 2008)

1. darren
2. Chris
3. Oleg (axechain)
4. Ago (sethh)
5. loktide
6. ohio_eric
7. Nick
8. Rommel
9. Ishan
10. Zac (zacplays)
11. technomancer
12. sevendeadly
13. Cancer
14. Morten (MF_Kitten)
15. Sakeido
16. drjenkins
17. Andrius
18. Theodor (B36arin)
19. Sepherus
20. TemjinStrife
21. Qucifer
22. Celiak
23. Chris (TheMissing)
24. Guitarjitsumaster
25. yevetz
26. Muffgoat (curt)
27. Ross (InTheRavensName)
28. gaunten(Adam)
29. Demiurge
30. ajdehoogh
31. ShawnF
32. John (theunforgiven246)
33. Ze Kink
34. saastara
35. Anthony
36. slake moth
37. Stuart (stuh84)
38. Aaron (Used666)
39. TimSE
40. Eric (Blood Tempest)
41. Codyyy
42. Bobby (B Lopez)
43. Sean (Orsusmetal)
44. Jonathan (Desecrated)
45. Bryan (Swedenuck)
46. Nick (NegaTiveXero)
47. The Arisen
48. 74n4LL0
49. Roundhouse_Kick
50. John (Zer0)
51. Noodles
52.DyvimTvar
53. Hunter (nordhauser06) 
54. Wes. (wes225)
55. SHANNON!
56. Azathoth43
57. HamBungler
58. Seb (HerrSeigneur)
59. Nathan (avocado_green)


----------



## Viet_Hetzer (Apr 5, 2008)

1. darren
2. Chris
3. Oleg (axechain)
4. Ago (sethh)
5. loktide
6. ohio_eric
7. Nick
8. Rommel
9. Ishan
10. Zac (zacplays)
11. technomancer
12. sevendeadly
13. Cancer
14. Morten (MF_Kitten)
15. Sakeido
16. drjenkins
17. Andrius
18. Theodor (B36arin)
19. Sepherus
20. TemjinStrife
21. Qucifer
22. Celiak
23. Chris (TheMissing)
24. Guitarjitsumaster
25. yevetz
26. Muffgoat (curt)
27. Ross (InTheRavensName)
28. gaunten(Adam)
29. Demiurge
30. ajdehoogh
31. ShawnF
32. John (theunforgiven246)
33. Ze Kink
34. saastara
35. Anthony
36. slake moth
37. Stuart (stuh84)
38. Aaron (Used666)
39. TimSE
40. Eric (Blood Tempest)
41. Codyyy
42. Bobby (B Lopez)
43. Sean (Orsusmetal)
44. Jonathan (Desecrated)
45. Bryan (Swedenuck)
46. Nick (NegaTiveXero)
47. The Arisen
48. 74n4LL0
49. Roundhouse_Kick
50. John (Zer0)
51. Noodles
52.DyvimTvar
53. Hunter (nordhauser06) 
54. Wes. (wes225)
55. SHANNON!
56. Azathoth43
57. HamBungler
58. Seb (HerrSeigneur)
59. Nathan (avocado_green)
60. Kyle (Viet Hetzer)


----------



## Hoff (Apr 5, 2008)

1. darren
2. Chris
3. Oleg (axechain)
4. Ago (sethh)
5. loktide
6. ohio_eric
7. Nick
8. Rommel
9. Ishan
10. Zac (zacplays)
11. technomancer
12. sevendeadly
13. Cancer
14. Morten (MF_Kitten)
15. Sakeido
16. drjenkins
17. Andrius
18. Theodor (B36arin)
19. Sepherus
20. TemjinStrife
21. Qucifer
22. Celiak
23. Chris (TheMissing)
24. Guitarjitsumaster
25. yevetz
26. Muffgoat (curt)
27. Ross (InTheRavensName)
28. gaunten(Adam)
29. Demiurge
30. ajdehoogh
31. ShawnF
32. John (theunforgiven246)
33. Ze Kink
34. saastara
35. Anthony
36. slake moth
37. Stuart (stuh84)
38. Aaron (Used666)
39. TimSE
40. Eric (Blood Tempest)
41. Codyyy
42. Bobby (B Lopez)
43. Sean (Orsusmetal)
44. Jonathan (Desecrated)
45. Bryan (Swedenuck)
46. Nick (NegaTiveXero)
47. The Arisen
48. 74n4LL0
49. Roundhouse_Kick
50. John (Zer0)
51. Noodles
52.DyvimTvar
53. Hunter (nordhauser06)
54. Wes. (wes225)
55. SHANNON!
56. Azathoth43
57. HamBungler
58. Seb (HerrSeigneur)
59. Nathan (avocado_green)
60. Kyle (Viet Hetzer)
61. Hoff


----------



## jrf8 (Apr 5, 2008)

2. Chris
3. Oleg (axechain)
4. Ago (sethh)
5. loktide
6. ohio_eric
7. Nick
8. Rommel
9. Ishan
10. Zac (zacplays)
11. technomancer
12. sevendeadly
13. Cancer
14. Morten (MF_Kitten)
15. Sakeido
16. drjenkins
17. Andrius
18. Theodor (B36arin)
19. Sepherus
20. TemjinStrife
21. Qucifer
22. Celiak
23. Chris (TheMissing)
24. Guitarjitsumaster
25. yevetz
26. Muffgoat (curt)
27. Ross (InTheRavensName)
28. gaunten(Adam)
29. Demiurge
30. ajdehoogh
31. ShawnF
32. John (theunforgiven246)
33. Ze Kink
34. saastara
35. Anthony
36. slake moth
37. Stuart (stuh84)
38. Aaron (Used666)
39. TimSE
40. Eric (Blood Tempest)
41. Codyyy
42. Bobby (B Lopez)
43. Sean (Orsusmetal)
44. Jonathan (Desecrated)
45. Bryan (Swedenuck)
46. Nick (NegaTiveXero)
47. The Arisen
48. 74n4LL0
49. Roundhouse_Kick
50. John (Zer0)
51. Noodles
52.DyvimTvar
53. Hunter (nordhauser06)
54. Wes. (wes225)
55. SHANNON!
56. Azathoth43
57. HamBungler
58. Seb (HerrSeigneur)
59. Nathan (avocado_green)
60. Kyle (Viet Hetzer)
61. Hoff[/QUOTE]
62.jrf8


----------



## Scarpie (Apr 6, 2008)

2. Chris
3. Oleg (axechain)
4. Ago (sethh)
5. loktide
6. ohio_eric
7. Nick
8. Rommel
9. Ishan
10. Zac (zacplays)
11. technomancer
12. sevendeadly
13. Cancer
14. Morten (MF_Kitten)
15. Sakeido
16. drjenkins
17. Andrius
18. Theodor (B36arin)
19. Sepherus
20. TemjinStrife
21. Qucifer
22. Celiak
23. Chris (TheMissing)
24. Guitarjitsumaster
25. yevetz
26. Muffgoat (curt)
27. Ross (InTheRavensName)
28. gaunten(Adam)
29. Demiurge
30. ajdehoogh
31. ShawnF
32. John (theunforgiven246)
33. Ze Kink
34. saastara
35. Anthony
36. slake moth
37. Stuart (stuh84)
38. Aaron (Used666)
39. TimSE
40. Eric (Blood Tempest)
41. Codyyy
42. Bobby (B Lopez)
43. Sean (Orsusmetal)
44. Jonathan (Desecrated)
45. Bryan (Swedenuck)
46. Nick (NegaTiveXero)
47. The Arisen
48. 74n4LL0
49. Roundhouse_Kick
50. John (Zer0)
51. Noodles
52.DyvimTvar
53. Hunter (nordhauser06)
54. Wes. (wes225)
55. SHANNON!
56. Azathoth43
57. HamBungler
58. Seb (HerrSeigneur)
59. Nathan (avocado_green)
60. Kyle (Viet Hetzer)
61. Hoff[/quote]
62.jrf8
63. Scarpie!!


----------



## Niels (Apr 6, 2008)

2. Chris
3. Oleg (axechain)
4. Ago (sethh)
5. loktide
6. ohio_eric
7. Nick
8. Rommel
9. Ishan
10. Zac (zacplays)
11. technomancer
12. sevendeadly
13. Cancer
14. Morten (MF_Kitten)
15. Sakeido
16. drjenkins
17. Andrius
18. Theodor (B36arin)
19. Sepherus
20. TemjinStrife
21. Qucifer
22. Celiak
23. Chris (TheMissing)
24. Guitarjitsumaster
25. yevetz
26. Muffgoat (curt)
27. Ross (InTheRavensName)
28. gaunten(Adam)
29. Demiurge
30. ajdehoogh
31. ShawnF
32. John (theunforgiven246)
33. Ze Kink
34. saastara
35. Anthony
36. slake moth
37. Stuart (stuh84)
38. Aaron (Used666)
39. TimSE
40. Eric (Blood Tempest)
41. Codyyy
42. Bobby (B Lopez)
43. Sean (Orsusmetal)
44. Jonathan (Desecrated)
45. Bryan (Swedenuck)
46. Nick (NegaTiveXero)
47. The Arisen
48. 74n4LL0
49. Roundhouse_Kick
50. John (Zer0)
51. Noodles
52.DyvimTvar
53. Hunter (nordhauser06)
54. Wes. (wes225)
55. SHANNON!
56. Azathoth43
57. HamBungler
58. Seb (HerrSeigneur)
59. Nathan (avocado_green)
60. Kyle (Viet Hetzer)
61. Hoff[/quote]
62.jrf8
63. Scarpie!!
64. Niels


----------



## Ishan (Apr 7, 2008)

1. darren
2. Chris
3. Oleg (axechain)
4. Ago (sethh)
5. loktide
6. ohio_eric
7. Nick
8. Rommel
9. Ishan
10. Zac (zacplays)
11. technomancer
12. sevendeadly
13. Cancer
14. Morten (MF_Kitten)
15. Sakeido
16. drjenkins
17. Andrius
18. Theodor (B36arin)
19. Sepherus
20. TemjinStrife
21. Qucifer
22. Celiak
23. Chris (TheMissing)
24. Guitarjitsumaster
25. yevetz
26. Muffgoat (curt)
27. Ross (InTheRavensName)
28. gaunten(Adam)
29. Demiurge
30. ajdehoogh
31. ShawnF
32. John (theunforgiven246)
33. Ze Kink
34. saastara
35. Anthony
36. slake moth
37. Stuart (stuh84)
38. Aaron (Used666)
39. TimSE
40. Eric (Blood Tempest)
41. Codyyy
42. Bobby (B Lopez)
43. Sean (Orsusmetal)
44. Jonathan (Desecrated)
45. Bryan (Swedenuck)
46. Nick (NegaTiveXero)
47. The Arisen
48. 74n4LL0
49. Roundhouse_Kick
50. John (Zer0)
51. Noodles
52.DyvimTvar
53. Hunter (nordhauser06)
54. Wes. (wes225)
55. SHANNON!
56. Azathoth43
57. HamBungler
58. Seb (HerrSeigneur)
59. Nathan (avocado_green)
60. Kyle (Viet Hetzer)
61. Hoff[/quote]
62.jrf8
63. Scarpie!!
64. Niels


----------



## Drew (Apr 7, 2008)

1. darren
2. Chris
3. Oleg (axechain)
4. Ago (sethh)
5. loktide
6. ohio_eric
7. Nick
8. Rommel
9. Ishan
10. Zac (zacplays)
11. technomancer
12. sevendeadly
13. Cancer
14. Morten (MF_Kitten)
15. Sakeido
16. drjenkins
17. Andrius
18. Theodor (B36arin)
19. Sepherus
20. TemjinStrife
21. Qucifer
22. Celiak
23. Chris (TheMissing)
24. Guitarjitsumaster
25. yevetz
26. Muffgoat (curt)
27. Ross (InTheRavensName)
28. gaunten(Adam)
29. Demiurge
30. ajdehoogh
31. ShawnF
32. John (theunforgiven246)
33. Ze Kink
34. saastara
35. Anthony
36. slake moth
37. Stuart (stuh84)
38. Aaron (Used666)
39. TimSE
40. Eric (Blood Tempest)
41. Codyyy
42. Bobby (B Lopez)
43. Sean (Orsusmetal)
44. Jonathan (Desecrated)
45. Bryan (Swedenuck)
46. Nick (NegaTiveXero)
47. The Arisen
48. 74n4LL0
49. Roundhouse_Kick
50. John (Zer0)
51. Noodles
52.DyvimTvar
53. Hunter (nordhauser06)
54. Wes. (wes225)
55. SHANNON!
56. Azathoth43
57. HamBungler
58. Seb (HerrSeigneur)
59. Nathan (avocado_green)
60. Kyle (Viet Hetzer)
61. Hoff
62.jrf8
63. Scarpie!!
64. Niels
65. Drew


----------



## Drew (Apr 7, 2008)

At that price? Hell, I'll chance it.


----------



## Groff (Apr 7, 2008)

If this works out, we're gonna need a new forum just for "New Agile 8 day!" threads!


----------



## Drow Swordsman (Apr 7, 2008)

1. darren
2. Chris
3. Oleg (axechain)
4. Ago (sethh)
5. loktide
6. ohio_eric
7. Nick
8. Rommel
9. Ishan
10. Zac (zacplays)
11. technomancer
12. sevendeadly
13. Cancer
14. Morten (MF_Kitten)
15. Sakeido
16. drjenkins
17. Andrius
18. Theodor (B36arin)
19. Sepherus
20. TemjinStrife
21. Qucifer
22. Celiak
23. Chris (TheMissing)
24. Guitarjitsumaster
25. yevetz
26. Muffgoat (curt)
27. Ross (InTheRavensName)
28. gaunten(Adam)
29. Demiurge
30. ajdehoogh
31. ShawnF
32. John (theunforgiven246)
33. Ze Kink
34. saastara
35. Anthony
36. slake moth
37. Stuart (stuh84)
38. Aaron (Used666)
39. TimSE
40. Eric (Blood Tempest)
41. Codyyy
42. Bobby (B Lopez)
43. Sean (Orsusmetal)
44. Jonathan (Desecrated)
45. Bryan (Swedenuck)
46. Nick (NegaTiveXero)
47. The Arisen
48. 74n4LL0
49. Roundhouse_Kick
50. John (Zer0)
51. Noodles
52.DyvimTvar
53. Hunter (nordhauser06)
54. Wes. (wes225)
55. SHANNON!
56. Azathoth43
57. HamBungler
58. Seb (HerrSeigneur)
59. Nathan (avocado_green)
60. Kyle (Viet Hetzer)
61. Hoff
62.jrf8
63. Scarpie!!
64. Niels
65. Drew
66. Steve (Drow Swordsman)


----------



## trig (Apr 8, 2008)

1. darren
2. Chris
3. Oleg (axechain)
4. Ago (sethh)
5. loktide
6. ohio_eric
7. Nick
8. Rommel
9. Ishan
10. Zac (zacplays)
11. technomancer
12. sevendeadly
13. Cancer
14. Morten (MF_Kitten)
15. Sakeido
16. drjenkins
17. Andrius
18. Theodor (B36arin)
19. Sepherus
20. TemjinStrife
21. Qucifer
22. Celiak
23. Chris (TheMissing)
24. Guitarjitsumaster
25. yevetz
26. Muffgoat (curt)
27. Ross (InTheRavensName)
28. gaunten(Adam)
29. Demiurge
30. ajdehoogh
31. ShawnF
32. John (theunforgiven246)
33. Ze Kink
34. saastara
35. Anthony
36. slake moth
37. Stuart (stuh84)
38. Aaron (Used666)
39. TimSE
40. Eric (Blood Tempest)
41. Codyyy
42. Bobby (B Lopez)
43. Sean (Orsusmetal)
44. Jonathan (Desecrated)
45. Bryan (Swedenuck)
46. Nick (NegaTiveXero)
47. The Arisen
48. 74n4LL0
49. Roundhouse_Kick
50. John (Zer0)
51. Noodles
52.DyvimTvar
53. Hunter (nordhauser06)
54. Wes. (wes225)
55. SHANNON!
56. Azathoth43
57. HamBungler
58. Seb (HerrSeigneur)
59. Nathan (avocado_green)
60. Kyle (Viet Hetzer)
61. Hoff
62.jrf8
63. Scarpie!!
64. Niels
65. Drew
66. Steve (Drow Swordsman)
67. trig


----------



## Demeyes (Apr 8, 2008)

1. darren
2. Chris
3. Oleg (axechain)
4. Ago (sethh)
5. loktide
6. ohio_eric
7. Nick
8. Rommel
9. Ishan
10. Zac (zacplays)
11. technomancer
12. sevendeadly
13. Cancer
14. Morten (MF_Kitten)
15. Sakeido
16. drjenkins
17. Andrius
18. Theodor (B36arin)
19. Sepherus
20. TemjinStrife
21. Qucifer
22. Celiak
23. Chris (TheMissing)
24. Guitarjitsumaster
25. yevetz
26. Muffgoat (curt)
27. Ross (InTheRavensName)
28. gaunten(Adam)
29. Demiurge
30. ajdehoogh
31. ShawnF
32. John (theunforgiven246)
33. Ze Kink
34. saastara
35. Anthony
36. slake moth
37. Stuart (stuh84)
38. Aaron (Used666)
39. TimSE
40. Eric (Blood Tempest)
41. Codyyy
42. Bobby (B Lopez)
43. Sean (Orsusmetal)
44. Jonathan (Desecrated)
45. Bryan (Swedenuck)
46. Nick (NegaTiveXero)
47. The Arisen
48. 74n4LL0
49. Roundhouse_Kick
50. John (Zer0)
51. Noodles
52.DyvimTvar
53. Hunter (nordhauser06)
54. Wes. (wes225)
55. SHANNON!
56. Azathoth43
57. HamBungler
58. Seb (HerrSeigneur)
59. Nathan (avocado_green)
60. Kyle (Viet Hetzer)
61. Hoff
62.jrf8
63. Scarpie!!
64. Niels
65. Drew
66. Steve (Drow Swordsman)
67. trig
68. Demeyes

This is really close to a custom 8 I had spec'ed up, but this'll be way cheaper.
Anyone know what kind of price there is for delivery to Europe from them?


----------



## Zoltta (Apr 9, 2008)

1. darren
2. Chris
3. Oleg (axechain)
4. Ago (sethh)
5. loktide
6. ohio_eric
7. Nick
8. Rommel
9. Ishan
10. Zac (zacplays)
11. technomancer
12. sevendeadly
13. Cancer
14. Morten (MF_Kitten)
15. Sakeido
16. drjenkins
17. Andrius
18. Theodor (B36arin)
19. Sepherus
20. TemjinStrife
21. Qucifer
22. Celiak
23. Chris (TheMissing)
24. Guitarjitsumaster
25. yevetz
26. Muffgoat (curt)
27. Ross (InTheRavensName)
28. gaunten(Adam)
29. Demiurge
30. ajdehoogh
31. ShawnF
32. John (theunforgiven246)
33. Ze Kink
34. saastara
35. Anthony
36. slake moth
37. Stuart (stuh84)
38. Aaron (Used666)
39. TimSE
40. Eric (Blood Tempest)
41. Codyyy
42. Bobby (B Lopez)
43. Sean (Orsusmetal)
44. Jonathan (Desecrated)
45. Bryan (Swedenuck)
46. Nick (NegaTiveXero)
47. The Arisen
48. 74n4LL0
49. Roundhouse_Kick
50. John (Zer0)
51. Noodles
52.DyvimTvar
53. Hunter (nordhauser06)
54. Wes. (wes225)
55. SHANNON!
56. Azathoth43
57. HamBungler
58. Seb (HerrSeigneur)
59. Nathan (avocado_green)
60. Kyle (Viet Hetzer)
61. Hoff
62.jrf8
63. Scarpie!!
64. Niels
65. Drew
66. Steve (Drow Swordsman)
67. trig
68. Demeyes
69. Zoltta


----------



## maliciousteve (Apr 10, 2008)

1. darren
2. Chris
3. Oleg (axechain)
4. Ago (sethh)
5. loktide
6. ohio_eric
7. Nick
8. Rommel
9. Ishan
10. Zac (zacplays)
11. technomancer
12. sevendeadly
13. Cancer
14. Morten (MF_Kitten)
15. Sakeido
16. drjenkins
17. Andrius
18. Theodor (B36arin)
19. Sepherus
20. TemjinStrife
21. Qucifer
22. Celiak
23. Chris (TheMissing)
24. Guitarjitsumaster
25. yevetz
26. Muffgoat (curt)
27. Ross (InTheRavensName)
28. gaunten(Adam)
29. Demiurge
30. ajdehoogh
31. ShawnF
32. John (theunforgiven246)
33. Ze Kink
34. saastara
35. Anthony
36. slake moth
37. Stuart (stuh84)
38. Aaron (Used666)
39. TimSE
40. Eric (Blood Tempest)
41. Codyyy
42. Bobby (B Lopez)
43. Sean (Orsusmetal)
44. Jonathan (Desecrated)
45. Bryan (Swedenuck)
46. Nick (NegaTiveXero)
47. The Arisen
48. 74n4LL0
49. Roundhouse_Kick
50. John (Zer0)
51. Noodles
52.DyvimTvar
53. Hunter (nordhauser06)
54. Wes. (wes225)
55. SHANNON!
56. Azathoth43
57. HamBungler
58. Seb (HerrSeigneur)
59. Nathan (avocado_green)
60. Kyle (Viet Hetzer)
61. Hoff
62.jrf8
63. Scarpie!!
64. Niels
65. Drew
66. Steve (Drow Swordsman)
67. trig
68. Demeyes
69. Zoltta
70. Maliciousteve


----------



## ElRay (Apr 11, 2008)

1. darren
2. Chris
3. Oleg (axechain)
4. Ago (sethh)
5. loktide
6. ohio_eric
7. Nick
8. Rommel
9. Ishan
10. Zac (zacplays)
11. technomancer
12. sevendeadly
13. Cancer
14. Morten (MF_Kitten)
15. Sakeido
16. drjenkins
17. Andrius
18. Theodor (B36arin)
19. Sepherus
20. TemjinStrife
21. Qucifer
22. Celiak
23. Chris (TheMissing)
24. Guitarjitsumaster
25. yevetz
26. Muffgoat (curt)
27. Ross (InTheRavensName)
28. gaunten(Adam)
29. Demiurge
30. ajdehoogh
31. ShawnF
32. John (theunforgiven246)
33. Ze Kink
34. saastara
35. Anthony
36. slake moth
37. Stuart (stuh84)
38. Aaron (Used666)
39. TimSE
40. Eric (Blood Tempest)
41. Codyyy
42. Bobby (B Lopez)
43. Sean (Orsusmetal)
44. Jonathan (Desecrated)
45. Bryan (Swedenuck)
46. Nick (NegaTiveXero)
47. The Arisen
48. 74n4LL0
49. Roundhouse_Kick
50. John (Zer0)
51. Noodles
52. DyvimTvar
53. Hunter (nordhauser06)
54. Wes. (wes225)
55. SHANNON!
56. Azathoth43
57. HamBungler
58. Seb (HerrSeigneur)
59. Nathan (avocado_green)
60. Kyle (Viet Hetzer)
61. Hoff
62. jrf8
63. Scarpie!!
64. Niels
65. Drew
66. Steve (Drow Swordsman)
67. trig
68. Demeyes
69. Zoltta
70. Maliciousteve
71. Ray (ElRay)


----------



## Moloch (Apr 11, 2008)

1. darren
2. Chris
3. Oleg (axechain)
4. Ago (sethh)
5. loktide
6. ohio_eric
7. Nick
8. Rommel
9. Ishan
10. Zac (zacplays)
11. technomancer
12. sevendeadly
13. Cancer
14. Morten (MF_Kitten)
15. Sakeido
16. drjenkins
17. Andrius
18. Theodor (B36arin)
19. Sepherus
20. TemjinStrife
21. Qucifer
22. Celiak
23. Chris (TheMissing)
24. Guitarjitsumaster
25. yevetz
26. Muffgoat (curt)
27. Ross (InTheRavensName)
28. gaunten(Adam)
29. Demiurge
30. ajdehoogh
31. ShawnF
32. John (theunforgiven246)
33. Ze Kink
34. saastara
35. Anthony
36. slake moth
37. Stuart (stuh84)
38. Aaron (Used666)
39. TimSE
40. Eric (Blood Tempest)
41. Codyyy
42. Bobby (B Lopez)
43. Sean (Orsusmetal)
44. Jonathan (Desecrated)
45. Bryan (Swedenuck)
46. Nick (NegaTiveXero)
47. The Arisen
48. 74n4LL0
49. Roundhouse_Kick
50. John (Zer0)
51. Noodles
52. DyvimTvar
53. Hunter (nordhauser06)
54. Wes. (wes225)
55. SHANNON!
56. Azathoth43
57. HamBungler
58. Seb (HerrSeigneur)
59. Nathan (avocado_green)
60. Kyle (Viet Hetzer)
61. Hoff
62. jrf8
63. Scarpie!!
64. Niels
65. Drew
66. Steve (Drow Swordsman)
67. trig
68. Demeyes
69. Zoltta
70. Maliciousteve
71. Ray (ElRay)
72. Michael (Moloch)


----------



## Auyard (Apr 11, 2008)

1. darren
2. Chris
3. Oleg (axechain)
4. Ago (sethh)
5. loktide
6. ohio_eric
7. Nick
8. Rommel
9. Ishan
10. Zac (zacplays)
11. technomancer
12. sevendeadly
13. Cancer
14. Morten (MF_Kitten)
15. Sakeido
16. drjenkins
17. Andrius
18. Theodor (B36arin)
19. Sepherus
20. TemjinStrife
21. Qucifer
22. Celiak
23. Chris (TheMissing)
24. Guitarjitsumaster
25. yevetz
26. Muffgoat (curt)
27. Ross (InTheRavensName)
28. gaunten(Adam)
29. Demiurge
30. ajdehoogh
31. ShawnF
32. John (theunforgiven246)
33. Ze Kink
34. saastara
35. Anthony
36. slake moth
37. Stuart (stuh84)
38. Aaron (Used666)
39. TimSE
40. Eric (Blood Tempest)
41. Codyyy
42. Bobby (B Lopez)
43. Sean (Orsusmetal)
44. Jonathan (Desecrated)
45. Bryan (Swedenuck)
46. Nick (NegaTiveXero)
47. The Arisen
48. 74n4LL0
49. Roundhouse_Kick
50. John (Zer0)
51. Noodles
52. DyvimTvar
53. Hunter (nordhauser06)
54. Wes. (wes225)
55. SHANNON!
56. Azathoth43
57. HamBungler
58. Seb (HerrSeigneur)
59. Nathan (avocado_green)
60. Kyle (Viet Hetzer)
61. Hoff
62. jrf8
63. Scarpie!!
64. Niels
65. Drew
66. Steve (Drow Swordsman)
67. trig
68. Demeyes
69. Zoltta
70. Maliciousteve
71. Ray (ElRay)
72. Michael (Moloch)
73. Jebb (Auyard)


----------



## awesomeaustin (Apr 17, 2008)

1. darren
2. Chris
3. Oleg (axechain)
4. Ago (sethh)
5. loktide
6. ohio_eric
7. Nick
8. Rommel
9. Ishan
10. Zac (zacplays)
11. technomancer
12. sevendeadly
13. Cancer
14. Morten (MF_Kitten)
15. Sakeido
16. drjenkins
17. Andrius
18. Theodor (B36arin)
19. Sepherus
20. TemjinStrife
21. Qucifer
22. Celiak
23. Chris (TheMissing)
24. Guitarjitsumaster
25. yevetz
26. Muffgoat (curt)
27. Ross (InTheRavensName)
28. gaunten(Adam)
29. Demiurge
30. ajdehoogh
31. ShawnF
32. John (theunforgiven246)
33. Ze Kink
34. saastara
35. Anthony
36. slake moth
37. Stuart (stuh84)
38. Aaron (Used666)
39. TimSE
40. Eric (Blood Tempest)
41. Codyyy
42. Bobby (B Lopez)
43. Sean (Orsusmetal)
44. Jonathan (Desecrated)
45. Bryan (Swedenuck)
46. Nick (NegaTiveXero)
47. The Arisen
48. 74n4LL0
49. Roundhouse_Kick
50. John (Zer0)
51. Noodles
52. DyvimTvar
53. Hunter (nordhauser06)
54. Wes. (wes225)
55. SHANNON!
56. Azathoth43
57. HamBungler
58. Seb (HerrSeigneur)
59. Nathan (avocado_green)
60. Kyle (Viet Hetzer)
61. Hoff
62. jrf8
63. Scarpie!!
64. Niels
65. Drew
66. Steve (Drow Swordsman)
67. trig
68. Demeyes
69. Zoltta
70. Maliciousteve
71. Ray (ElRay)
72. Michael (Moloch)
73. Jebb (Auyard)
74.austin


----------



## TimothyLeary (Apr 20, 2008)

1. darren
2. Chris
3. Oleg (axechain)
4. Ago (sethh)
5. loktide
6. ohio_eric
7. Nick
8. Rommel
9. Ishan
10. Zac (zacplays)
11. technomancer
12. sevendeadly
13. Cancer
14. Morten (MF_Kitten)
15. Sakeido
16. drjenkins
17. Andrius
18. Theodor (B36arin)
19. Sepherus
20. TemjinStrife
21. Qucifer
22. Celiak
23. Chris (TheMissing)
24. Guitarjitsumaster
25. yevetz
26. Muffgoat (curt)
27. Ross (InTheRavensName)
28. gaunten(Adam)
29. Demiurge
30. ajdehoogh
31. ShawnF
32. John (theunforgiven246)
33. Ze Kink
34. saastara
35. Anthony
36. slake moth
37. Stuart (stuh84)
38. Aaron (Used666)
39. TimSE
40. Eric (Blood Tempest)
41. Codyyy
42. Bobby (B Lopez)
43. Sean (Orsusmetal)
44. Jonathan (Desecrated)
45. Bryan (Swedenuck)
46. Nick (NegaTiveXero)
47. The Arisen
48. 74n4LL0
49. Roundhouse_Kick
50. John (Zer0)
51. Noodles
52. DyvimTvar
53. Hunter (nordhauser06)
54. Wes. (wes225)
55. SHANNON!
56. Azathoth43
57. HamBungler
58. Seb (HerrSeigneur)
59. Nathan (avocado_green)
60. Kyle (Viet Hetzer)
61. Hoff
62. jrf8
63. Scarpie!!
64. Niels
65. Drew
66. Steve (Drow Swordsman)
67. trig
68. Demeyes
69. Zoltta
70. Maliciousteve
71. Ray (ElRay)
72. Michael (Moloch)
73. Jebb (Auyard)
74. austin
75. TimothyLeary


----------



## TMM (Apr 22, 2008)

1. darren
2. Chris
3. Oleg (axechain)
4. Ago (sethh)
5. loktide
6. ohio_eric
7. Nick
8. Rommel
9. Ishan
10. Zac (zacplays)
11. technomancer
12. sevendeadly
13. Cancer
14. Morten (MF_Kitten)
15. Sakeido
16. drjenkins
17. Andrius
18. Theodor (B36arin)
19. Sepherus
20. TemjinStrife
21. Qucifer
22. Celiak
23. Chris (TheMissing)
24. Guitarjitsumaster
25. yevetz
26. Muffgoat (curt)
27. Ross (InTheRavensName)
28. gaunten(Adam)
29. Demiurge
30. ajdehoogh
31. ShawnF
32. John (theunforgiven246)
33. Ze Kink
34. saastara
35. Anthony
36. slake moth
37. Stuart (stuh84)
38. Aaron (Used666)
39. TimSE
40. Eric (Blood Tempest)
41. Codyyy
42. Bobby (B Lopez)
43. Sean (Orsusmetal)
44. Jonathan (Desecrated)
45. Bryan (Swedenuck)
46. Nick (NegaTiveXero)
47. The Arisen
48. 74n4LL0
49. Roundhouse_Kick
50. John (Zer0)
51. Noodles
52. DyvimTvar
53. Hunter (nordhauser06)
54. Wes. (wes225)
55. SHANNON!
56. Azathoth43
57. HamBungler
58. Seb (HerrSeigneur)
59. Nathan (avocado_green)
60. Kyle (Viet Hetzer)
61. Hoff
62. jrf8
63. Scarpie!!
64. Niels
65. Drew
66. Steve (Drow Swordsman)
67. trig
68. Demeyes
69. Zoltta
70. Maliciousteve
71. Ray (ElRay)
72. Michael (Moloch)
73. Jebb (Auyard)
74. austin
75. TimothyLeary
76. TMM (Tom) - if I don't end up ordering a custom instead


----------



## BrutalExorcist (Apr 28, 2008)

1. darren
2. Chris
3. Oleg (axechain)
4. Ago (sethh)
5. loktide
6. ohio_eric
7. Nick
8. Rommel
9. Ishan
10. Zac (zacplays)
11. technomancer
12. sevendeadly
13. Cancer
14. Morten (MF_Kitten)
15. Sakeido
16. drjenkins
17. Andrius
18. Theodor (B36arin)
19. Sepherus
20. TemjinStrife
21. Qucifer
22. Celiak
23. Chris (TheMissing)
24. Guitarjitsumaster
25. yevetz
26. Muffgoat (curt)
27. Ross (InTheRavensName)
28. gaunten(Adam)
29. Demiurge
30. ajdehoogh
31. ShawnF
32. John (theunforgiven246)
33. Ze Kink
34. saastara
35. Anthony
36. slake moth
37. Stuart (stuh84)
38. Aaron (Used666)
39. TimSE
40. Eric (Blood Tempest)
41. Codyyy
42. Bobby (B Lopez)
43. Sean (Orsusmetal)
44. Jonathan (Desecrated)
45. Bryan (Swedenuck)
46. Nick (NegaTiveXero)
47. The Arisen
48. 74n4LL0
49. Roundhouse_Kick
50. John (Zer0)
51. Noodles
52. DyvimTvar
53. Hunter (nordhauser06)
54. Wes. (wes225)
55. SHANNON!
56. Azathoth43
57. HamBungler
58. Seb (HerrSeigneur)
59. Nathan (avocado_green)
60. Kyle (Viet Hetzer)
61. Hoff
62. jrf8
63. Scarpie!!
64. Niels
65. Drew
66. Steve (Drow Swordsman)
67. trig
68. Demeyes
69. Zoltta
70. Maliciousteve
71. Ray (ElRay)
72. Michael (Moloch)
73. Jebb (Auyard)
74. austin
75. TimothyLeary
76. TMM (Tom) - if I don't end up ordering a custom instead
77. Tired_Wrist


----------



## kruneh (Apr 28, 2008)

1. darren
2. Chris
3. Oleg (axechain)
4. Ago (sethh)
5. loktide
6. ohio_eric
7. Nick
8. Rommel
9. Ishan
10. Zac (zacplays)
11. technomancer
12. sevendeadly
13. Cancer
14. Morten (MF_Kitten)
15. Sakeido
16. drjenkins
17. Andrius
18. Theodor (B36arin)
19. Sepherus
20. TemjinStrife
21. Qucifer
22. Celiak
23. Chris (TheMissing)
24. Guitarjitsumaster
25. yevetz
26. Muffgoat (curt)
27. Ross (InTheRavensName)
28. gaunten(Adam)
29. Demiurge
30. ajdehoogh
31. ShawnF
32. John (theunforgiven246)
33. Ze Kink
34. saastara
35. Anthony
36. slake moth
37. Stuart (stuh84)
38. Aaron (Used666)
39. TimSE
40. Eric (Blood Tempest)
41. Codyyy
42. Bobby (B Lopez)
43. Sean (Orsusmetal)
44. Jonathan (Desecrated)
45. Bryan (Swedenuck)
46. Nick (NegaTiveXero)
47. The Arisen
48. 74n4LL0
49. Roundhouse_Kick
50. John (Zer0)
51. Noodles
52. DyvimTvar
53. Hunter (nordhauser06)
54. Wes. (wes225)
55. SHANNON!
56. Azathoth43
57. HamBungler
58. Seb (HerrSeigneur)
59. Nathan (avocado_green)
60. Kyle (Viet Hetzer)
61. Hoff
62. jrf8
63. Scarpie!!
64. Niels
65. Drew
66. Steve (Drow Swordsman)
67. trig
68. Demeyes
69. Zoltta
70. Maliciousteve
71. Ray (ElRay)
72. Michael (Moloch)
73. Jebb (Auyard)
74. austin
75. TimothyLeary
76. TMM (Tom) - if I don't end up ordering a custom instead
77. Tired_Wrist
78. kruneh


----------



## Pravus (Apr 29, 2008)

2. Chris
3. Oleg (axechain)
4. Ago (sethh)
5. loktide
6. ohio_eric
7. Nick
8. Rommel
9. Ishan
10. Zac (zacplays)
11. technomancer
12. sevendeadly
13. Cancer
14. Morten (MF_Kitten)
15. Sakeido
16. drjenkins
17. Andrius
18. Theodor (B36arin)
19. Sepherus
20. TemjinStrife
21. Qucifer
22. Celiak
23. Chris (TheMissing)
24. Guitarjitsumaster
25. yevetz
26. Muffgoat (curt)
27. Ross (InTheRavensName)
28. gaunten(Adam)
29. Demiurge
30. ajdehoogh
31. ShawnF
32. John (theunforgiven246)
33. Ze Kink
34. saastara
35. Anthony
36. slake moth
37. Stuart (stuh84)
38. Aaron (Used666)
39. TimSE
40. Eric (Blood Tempest)
41. Codyyy
42. Bobby (B Lopez)
43. Sean (Orsusmetal)
44. Jonathan (Desecrated)
45. Bryan (Swedenuck)
46. Nick (NegaTiveXero)
47. The Arisen
48. 74n4LL0
49. Roundhouse_Kick
50. John (Zer0)
51. Noodles
52. DyvimTvar
53. Hunter (nordhauser06)
54. Wes. (wes225)
55. SHANNON!
56. Azathoth43
57. HamBungler
58. Seb (HerrSeigneur)
59. Nathan (avocado_green)
60. Kyle (Viet Hetzer)
61. Hoff
62. jrf8
63. Scarpie!!
64. Niels
65. Drew
66. Steve (Drow Swordsman)
67. trig
68. Demeyes
69. Zoltta
70. Maliciousteve
71. Ray (ElRay)
72. Michael (Moloch)
73. Jebb (Auyard)
74. austin
75. TimothyLeary
76. TMM (Tom) - if I don't end up ordering a custom instead
77. Tired_Wrist
78. kruneh
79. Chris (Pravus)


----------



## chaz1527 (May 1, 2008)

2. Chris
3. Oleg (axechain)
4. Ago (sethh)
5. loktide
6. ohio_eric
7. Nick
8. Rommel
9. Ishan
10. Zac (zacplays)
11. technomancer
12. sevendeadly
13. Cancer
14. Morten (MF_Kitten)
15. Sakeido
16. drjenkins
17. Andrius
18. Theodor (B36arin)
19. Sepherus
20. TemjinStrife
21. Qucifer
22. Celiak
23. Chris (TheMissing)
24. Guitarjitsumaster
25. yevetz
26. Muffgoat (curt)
27. Ross (InTheRavensName)
28. gaunten(Adam)
29. Demiurge
30. ajdehoogh
31. ShawnF
32. John (theunforgiven246)
33. Ze Kink
34. saastara
35. Anthony
36. slake moth
37. Stuart (stuh84)
38. Aaron (Used666)
39. TimSE
40. Eric (Blood Tempest)
41. Codyyy
42. Bobby (B Lopez)
43. Sean (Orsusmetal)
44. Jonathan (Desecrated)
45. Bryan (Swedenuck)
46. Nick (NegaTiveXero)
47. The Arisen
48. 74n4LL0
49. Roundhouse_Kick
50. John (Zer0)
51. Noodles
52. DyvimTvar
53. Hunter (nordhauser06)
54. Wes. (wes225)
55. SHANNON!
56. Azathoth43
57. HamBungler
58. Seb (HerrSeigneur)
59. Nathan (avocado_green)
60. Kyle (Viet Hetzer)
61. Hoff
62. jrf8
63. Scarpie!!
64. Niels
65. Drew
66. Steve (Drow Swordsman)
67. trig
68. Demeyes
69. Zoltta
70. Maliciousteve
71. Ray (ElRay)
72. Michael (Moloch)
73. Jebb (Auyard)
74. austin
75. TimothyLeary
76. TMM (Tom) - if I don't end up ordering a custom instead
77. Tired_Wrist
78. kruneh
79. Chris (Pravus)
80. CHaz


----------



## ledzep4eva (May 1, 2008)

2. Chris
3. Oleg (axechain)
4. Ago (sethh)
5. loktide
6. ohio_eric
7. Nick
8. Rommel
9. Ishan
10. Zac (zacplays)
11. technomancer
12. sevendeadly
13. Cancer
14. Morten (MF_Kitten)
15. Sakeido
16. drjenkins
17. Andrius
18. Theodor (B36arin)
19. Sepherus
20. TemjinStrife
21. Qucifer
22. Celiak
23. Chris (TheMissing)
24. Guitarjitsumaster
25. yevetz
26. Muffgoat (curt)
27. Ross (InTheRavensName)
28. gaunten(Adam)
29. Demiurge
30. ajdehoogh
31. ShawnF
32. John (theunforgiven246)
33. Ze Kink
34. saastara
35. Anthony
36. slake moth
37. Stuart (stuh84)
38. Aaron (Used666)
39. TimSE
40. Eric (Blood Tempest)
41. Codyyy
42. Bobby (B Lopez)
43. Sean (Orsusmetal)
44. Jonathan (Desecrated)
45. Bryan (Swedenuck)
46. Nick (NegaTiveXero)
47. The Arisen
48. 74n4LL0
49. Roundhouse_Kick
50. John (Zer0)
51. Noodles
52. DyvimTvar
53. Hunter (nordhauser06)
54. Wes. (wes225)
55. SHANNON!
56. Azathoth43
57. HamBungler
58. Seb (HerrSeigneur)
59. Nathan (avocado_green)
60. Kyle (Viet Hetzer)
61. Hoff
62. jrf8
63. Scarpie!!
64. Niels
65. Drew
66. Steve (Drow Swordsman)
67. trig
68. Demeyes
69. Zoltta
70. Maliciousteve
71. Ray (ElRay)
72. Michael (Moloch)
73. Jebb (Auyard)
74. austin
75. TimothyLeary
76. TMM (Tom) - if I don't end up ordering a custom instead
77. Tired_Wrist
78. kruneh
79. Chris (Pravus)
80. CHaz
81. Dan (ledzep4eva)


----------



## noodles (May 3, 2008)

2. Chris
3. Oleg (axechain)
4. Ago (sethh)
5. loktide
6. ohio_eric
7. Nick
8. Rommel
9. Ishan
10. Zac (zacplays)
11. technomancer
12. sevendeadly
13. Cancer
14. Morten (MF_Kitten)
15. Sakeido
16. drjenkins
17. Andrius
18. Theodor (B36arin)
19. Sepherus
20. TemjinStrife
21. Qucifer
22. Celiak
23. Chris (TheMissing)
24. Guitarjitsumaster
25. yevetz
26. Muffgoat (curt)
27. Ross (InTheRavensName)
28. gaunten(Adam)
29. Demiurge
30. ajdehoogh
31. ShawnF
32. John (theunforgiven246)
33. Ze Kink
34. saastara
35. Anthony
36. slake moth
37. Stuart (stuh84)
38. Aaron (Used666)
39. TimSE
40. Eric (Blood Tempest)
41. Codyyy
42. Bobby (B Lopez)
43. Sean (Orsusmetal)
44. Jonathan (Desecrated)
45. Bryan (Swedenuck)
46. Nick (NegaTiveXero)
47. The Arisen
48. 74n4LL0
49. Roundhouse_Kick
50. John (Zer0)
51. Dan (ledzep4eva)
52. DyvimTvar
53. Hunter (nordhauser06)
54. Wes. (wes225)
55. SHANNON!
56. Azathoth43
57. HamBungler
58. Seb (HerrSeigneur)
59. Nathan (avocado_green)
60. Kyle (Viet Hetzer)
61. Hoff
62. jrf8
63. Scarpie!!
64. Niels
65. Drew
66. Steve (Drow Swordsman)
67. trig
68. Demeyes
69. Zoltta
70. Maliciousteve
71. Ray (ElRay)
72. Michael (Moloch)
73. Jebb (Auyard)
74. austin
75. TimothyLeary
76. TMM (Tom) - if I don't end up ordering a custom instead
77. Tired_Wrist
78. kruneh
79. Chris (Pravus)
80. CHaz

Unfortunately, a lot of expensive car repairs is forcing me to bow out. I have removed myself from the list.


----------



## Chonker (May 4, 2008)

2. Chris
3. Oleg (axechain)
4. Ago (sethh)
5. loktide
6. ohio_eric
7. Nick
8. Rommel
9. Ishan
10. Zac (zacplays)
11. technomancer
12. sevendeadly
13. Cancer
14. Morten (MF_Kitten)
15. Sakeido
16. drjenkins
17. Andrius
18. Theodor (B36arin)
19. Sepherus
20. TemjinStrife
21. Qucifer
22. Celiak
23. Chris (TheMissing)
24. Guitarjitsumaster
25. yevetz
26. Muffgoat (curt)
27. Ross (InTheRavensName)
28. gaunten(Adam)
29. Demiurge
30. ajdehoogh
31. ShawnF
32. John (theunforgiven246)
33. Ze Kink
34. saastara
35. Anthony
36. slake moth
37. Stuart (stuh84)
38. Aaron (Used666)
39. TimSE
40. Eric (Blood Tempest)
41. Codyyy
42. Bobby (B Lopez)
43. Sean (Orsusmetal)
44. Jonathan (Desecrated)
45. Bryan (Swedenuck)
46. Nick (NegaTiveXero)
47. The Arisen
48. 74n4LL0
49. Roundhouse_Kick
50. John (Zer0)
51. Dan (ledzep4eva)
52. DyvimTvar
53. Hunter (nordhauser06)
54. Wes. (wes225)
55. SHANNON!
56. Azathoth43
57. HamBungler
58. Seb (HerrSeigneur)
59. Nathan (avocado_green)
60. Kyle (Viet Hetzer)
61. Hoff
62. jrf8
63. Scarpie!!
64. Niels
65. Drew
66. Steve (Drow Swordsman)
67. trig
68. Demeyes
69. Zoltta
70. Maliciousteve
71. Ray (ElRay)
72. Michael (Moloch)
73. Jebb (Auyard)
74. austin
75. TimothyLeary
76. TMM (Tom) - if I don't end up ordering a custom instead
77. Tired_Wrist
78. kruneh
79. Chris (Pravus)
80. CHaz
81. Luke (Chonker)


----------



## KEVORKIAN (May 5, 2008)

2. Chris
3. Oleg (axechain)
4. Ago (sethh)
5. loktide
6. ohio_eric
7. Nick
8. Rommel
9. Ishan
10. Zac (zacplays)
11. technomancer
12. sevendeadly
13. Cancer
14. Morten (MF_Kitten)
15. Sakeido
16. drjenkins
17. Andrius
18. Theodor (B36arin)
19. Sepherus
20. TemjinStrife
21. Qucifer
22. Celiak
23. Chris (TheMissing)
24. Guitarjitsumaster
25. yevetz
26. Muffgoat (curt)
27. Ross (InTheRavensName)
28. gaunten(Adam)
29. Demiurge
30. ajdehoogh
31. ShawnF
32. John (theunforgiven246)
33. Ze Kink
34. saastara
35. Anthony
36. slake moth
37. Stuart (stuh84)
38. Aaron (Used666)
39. TimSE
40. Eric (Blood Tempest)
41. Codyyy
42. Bobby (B Lopez)
43. Sean (Orsusmetal)
44. Jonathan (Desecrated)
45. Bryan (Swedenuck)
46. Nick (NegaTiveXero)
47. The Arisen
48. 74n4LL0
49. Roundhouse_Kick
50. John (Zer0)
51. Dan (ledzep4eva)
52. DyvimTvar
53. Hunter (nordhauser06)
54. Wes. (wes225)
55. SHANNON!
56. Azathoth43
57. HamBungler
58. Seb (HerrSeigneur)
59. Nathan (avocado_green)
60. Kyle (Viet Hetzer)
61. Hoff
62. jrf8
63. Scarpie!!
64. Niels
65. Drew
66. Steve (Drow Swordsman)
67. trig
68. Demeyes
69. Zoltta
70. Maliciousteve
71. Ray (ElRay)
72. Michael (Moloch)
73. Jebb (Auyard)
74. austin
75. TimothyLeary
76. TMM (Tom) - if I don't end up ordering a custom instead
77. Tired_Wrist
78. kruneh
79. Chris (Pravus)
80. CHaz
81. Luke (Chonker)
82. Kevorkian


----------



## Ishan (May 5, 2008)

it seems we left Darren on the side of the road again 
Fixed!

1. darren
2. Chris
3. Oleg (axechain)
4. Ago (sethh)
5. loktide
6. ohio_eric
7. Nick
8. Rommel
9. Ishan
10. Zac (zacplays)
11. technomancer
12. sevendeadly
13. Cancer
14. Morten (MF_Kitten)
15. Sakeido
16. drjenkins
17. Andrius
18. Theodor (B36arin)
19. Sepherus
20. TemjinStrife
21. Qucifer
22. Celiak
23. Chris (TheMissing)
24. Guitarjitsumaster
25. yevetz
26. Muffgoat (curt)
27. Ross (InTheRavensName)
28. gaunten(Adam)
29. Demiurge
30. ajdehoogh
31. ShawnF
32. John (theunforgiven246)
33. Ze Kink
34. saastara
35. Anthony
36. slake moth
37. Stuart (stuh84)
38. Aaron (Used666)
39. TimSE
40. Eric (Blood Tempest)
41. Codyyy
42. Bobby (B Lopez)
43. Sean (Orsusmetal)
44. Jonathan (Desecrated)
45. Bryan (Swedenuck)
46. Nick (NegaTiveXero)
47. The Arisen
48. 74n4LL0
49. Roundhouse_Kick
50. John (Zer0)
51. Dan (ledzep4eva)
52. DyvimTvar
53. Hunter (nordhauser06)
54. Wes. (wes225)
55. SHANNON!
56. Azathoth43
57. HamBungler
58. Seb (HerrSeigneur)
59. Nathan (avocado_green)
60. Kyle (Viet Hetzer)
61. Hoff
62. jrf8
63. Scarpie!!
64. Niels
65. Drew
66. Steve (Drow Swordsman)
67. trig
68. Demeyes
69. Zoltta
70. Maliciousteve
71. Ray (ElRay)
72. Michael (Moloch)
73. Jebb (Auyard)
74. austin
75. TimothyLeary
76. TMM (Tom) - if I don't end up ordering a custom instead
77. Tired_Wrist
78. kruneh
79. Chris (Pravus)
80. CHaz
81. Luke (Chonker)
82. Kevorkian


----------



## ledzep4eva (May 7, 2008)

....


----------



## darren (May 7, 2008)




----------



## FastAssTT (May 8, 2008)

1. darren
2. Chris
3. Oleg (axechain)
4. Ago (sethh)
5. loktide
6. ohio_eric
7. Nick
8. Rommel
9. Ishan
10. Zac (zacplays)
11. technomancer
12. sevendeadly
13. Cancer
14. Morten (MF_Kitten)
15. Sakeido
16. drjenkins
17. Andrius
18. Theodor (B36arin)
19. Sepherus
20. TemjinStrife
21. Qucifer
22. Celiak
23. Chris (TheMissing)
24. Guitarjitsumaster
25. yevetz
26. Muffgoat (curt)
27. Ross (InTheRavensName)
28. gaunten(Adam)
29. Demiurge
30. ajdehoogh
31. ShawnF
32. John (theunforgiven246)
33. Ze Kink
34. saastara
35. Anthony
36. slake moth
37. Stuart (stuh84)
38. Aaron (Used666)
39. TimSE
40. Eric (Blood Tempest)
41. Codyyy
42. Bobby (B Lopez)
43. Sean (Orsusmetal)
44. Jonathan (Desecrated)
45. Bryan (Swedenuck)
46. Nick (NegaTiveXero)
47. The Arisen
48. 74n4LL0
49. Roundhouse_Kick
50. John (Zer0)
51. Dan (ledzep4eva)
52. DyvimTvar
53. Hunter (nordhauser06)
54. Wes. (wes225)
55. SHANNON!
56. Azathoth43
57. HamBungler
58. Seb (HerrSeigneur)
59. Nathan (avocado_green)
60. Kyle (Viet Hetzer)
61. Hoff
62. jrf8
63. Scarpie!!
64. Niels
65. Drew
66. Steve (Drow Swordsman)
67. trig
68. Demeyes
69. Zoltta
70. Maliciousteve
71. Ray (ElRay)
72. Michael (Moloch)
73. Jebb (Auyard)
74. austin
75. TimothyLeary
76. TMM (Tom) - if I don't end up ordering a custom instead
77. Tired_Wrist
78. kruneh
79. Chris (Pravus)
80. CHaz
81. Luke (Chonker)
82. Kevorkian
83. FastAssTT


----------



## AudiodesignNYC (May 11, 2008)

1. darren
2. Chris
3. Oleg (axechain)
4. Ago (sethh)
5. loktide
6. ohio_eric
7. Nick
8. Rommel
9. Ishan
10. Zac (zacplays)
11. technomancer
12. sevendeadly
13. Cancer
14. Morten (MF_Kitten)
15. Sakeido
16. drjenkins
17. Andrius
18. Theodor (B36arin)
19. Sepherus
20. TemjinStrife
21. Qucifer
22. Celiak
23. Chris (TheMissing)
24. Guitarjitsumaster
25. yevetz
26. Muffgoat (curt)
27. Ross (InTheRavensName)
28. gaunten(Adam)
29. Demiurge
30. ajdehoogh
31. ShawnF
32. John (theunforgiven246)
33. Ze Kink
34. saastara
35. Anthony
36. slake moth
37. Stuart (stuh84)
38. Aaron (Used666)
39. TimSE
40. Eric (Blood Tempest)
41. Codyyy
42. Bobby (B Lopez)
43. Sean (Orsusmetal)
44. Jonathan (Desecrated)
45. Bryan (Swedenuck)
46. Nick (NegaTiveXero)
47. The Arisen
48. 74n4LL0
49. Roundhouse_Kick
50. John (Zer0)
51. Dan (ledzep4eva)
52. DyvimTvar
53. Hunter (nordhauser06)
54. Wes. (wes225)
55. SHANNON!
56. Azathoth43
57. HamBungler
58. Seb (HerrSeigneur)
59. Nathan (avocado_green)
60. Kyle (Viet Hetzer)
61. Hoff
62. jrf8
63. Scarpie!!
64. Niels
65. Drew
66. Steve (Drow Swordsman)
67. trig
68. Demeyes
69. Zoltta
70. Maliciousteve
71. Ray (ElRay)
72. Michael (Moloch)
73. Jebb (Auyard)
74. austin
75. TimothyLeary
76. TMM (Tom) - if I don't end up ordering a custom instead
77. Tired_Wrist
78. kruneh
79. Chris (Pravus)
80. CHaz
81. Luke (Chonker)
82. Kevorkian
83. FastAssTT
84. John


----------



## TemjinStrife (May 13, 2008)

Alright guys, time to put your money where your mouth is.

Agile Intrepid Pro 8 at HomeOld


----------



## darren (May 13, 2008)

Yep... i think we can now un-sticky this thread and close it.


----------



## nuclearvoodoo (May 29, 2008)

Oops.. I should've checked the other thread first  Cheers!


----------



## darren (May 29, 2008)

Uh, go back a page, Matt. The list was up to 84, and we're no longer updating it since it wasn't a "pre order" list, more just a poll to see who would be putting their money where their mouth is.

Mods, can we please un-sticky this thread, and probably lock it?


----------



## gatesofcarnage (Aug 4, 2008)

1. darren
2. Chris
3. Oleg (axechain)
4. Ago (sethh)
5. loktide
6. ohio_eric
7. Nick
8.Gatesofcarnage


----------



## Ishan (Aug 4, 2008)

It's already sold out man


----------



## Kronpox (Aug 4, 2008)

Epic for so so many reasons


----------



## opennnthegate (Sep 23, 2008)

is it really sold out already? fuck. i just found out about it.


----------



## Neil (Sep 23, 2008)

^ the latest run is NOT sold out yet, this is from way back before it had been invented just look at the dates


----------



## darren (Sep 23, 2008)

This thread is from before the first run... it should probably be un-stickied and locked... as i suggested back at the end of May.


----------



## JBroll (Feb 20, 2009)

Darren, you are truly a badass among badasses for helping with this. I hope to be able to afford one from the current line, but even if I can't I know this will be easier to do later on down the road. One big motherfucking Guinness for you...







Jeff


----------



## darren (Feb 20, 2009)

Jeez... you guys really have a knack for finding these old, irrelevant threads and bumping them!


----------

